# PAIGE'S PIPEBOMB WAS FUCKIN AWESOME!



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Honestly, she talked a bit to fast, needed to wait for reactions. It was good, but not as good as AJ Lee's, sorry.

Next time she needs to drop pipe bombs, breath wait, give the audience a chance to react, especially since she has such a strong accent, I bet a lot of the crowd did not hear what she said at times.

It was a solid promo, the best of her careers, but it was missing the spark of a true pipe bomb promo

*8/10*


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

:lmao I'm still laughing at that shit.

Way better than AJ's little pipbomb.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

lol buryied paige and when she said u no why nikki is really there I was like cm punk and marked out god and when she walked away Im so jealous of paiges bf


----------



## Stung like Sting (Sep 11, 2015)

Paige is a Goddess now..












I wish she would fight Seth Rollins...


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Rated R™ said:


> :lmao I'm still laughing at that shit.
> 
> Way better than AJ's little pipbomb.


Can't disagree more, AJ Lee's pipebomb was much more impactful, while Paige's seemed a bit force and scripted, mostly because of how fast she talked, did not seem natural at all.

Sorry


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

felt a bit rushed but definitely marked out for "we all know the real reason the Bellas are on top." :yao:jay2


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

What did she said i m not watching Raw.


----------



## Patsrule755 (Feb 16, 2014)

She killed it,I loved that pipe bomb promo.i expected a heel turn from Paige but I didn't see them going the worked shoot route I love it good shit.I'm really excited to see where her heel turn goes


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Solid promo and needed to be said. The other 2 teams need to break up, give the women solid feuds and storylines. Then the Division will be a lot better.


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

thought aj's was better. the crowd are boring as fuck which made it pretty boring.


----------



## Stung like Sting (Sep 11, 2015)

If only Sting had used the Paigebomb in Night of Champions..

He would have won 4 sure.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*That was a great promo by Paige.

The amount of truth she spoke was unreal. :banderas

Hopefully she stays heel.*


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Like I had expected, Paige turned heel on Charlotte. Hell, to be honest, Paige didn't turn heel, she told the truth plain and simple. Charlotte got where she is because of her old man! :lol

I would disagree with her comment about Becky though. Overall, this was one of her best promos so far!*


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

You know someones overrated when people only go crazy for them when theyre cutting shoot promos.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Lmao at that burial of Becky. That legit made me want to see her get her ass kicked. Charlotte is cringeworthy, but I still want them to kick her ass eventually.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*See, this is what happens when you let people naturally air out their frustrations. Paige went from being one of the worst mic workers to cutting one of the best promos of the year.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

She needed to slow down a bit, but she was dropping those truth nuggets all over the place. It was much improved from the standard Paige promo faire. If she relaxes more then she can get very good.


----------



## Mr. Saintan (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn. I was just expecting a sneak attack, but that rant was even better.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes, it was surprisingly good.


----------



## Top Heel (Mar 7, 2015)

Paige being best as a heel.


----------



## Stung like Sting (Sep 11, 2015)

She goes all this and that and then another piece of this and then more that!

She was like....

Doin' it Bro!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Paige turned heel. We got a relevant talking segment. It's baby steps but I'll take it for now.

I wouldn't have Paige go after Charlotte yet. Have her feud with Becky first while Charlotte deals with Nikki. Throw in Sasha too since she's been racking up wins and is line for a title shot. I would say even do two women's matches at HIAC.

Divas Championship
Nikki vs. Sasha vs. Charlotte

Paige vs. Becky Lynch


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

I loved it, best divas promo in ages. The part about Becky hit especially hard because I do fear that about her. I disagree with those who say she talked to fast though.


----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)

Dammit, I didn't even have time to make some popcorn! aige That was a little fast, but nonetheless amazing.


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

worked shoot
internet goes crazy
rinse
repeat


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

I really liked it, mainly because she was just speaking the truth. My favourite bit was the random swipe at Natalya :lmao

I'm not sure if it's a good decision to turn Paige heel though. Yes, she is probably better as a heel but I'd argue that she is the only diva who gets regular pops.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Best DIvas promo on the main roster this year. Shes a natural heel but I cant see people cheering Charlotte over her.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

That was WAYYYYYYY better than AJ Lee's lame ass wannabe Pipebomb. Because there was actually some context for Paige to say those things. And this hopefully allows her to be a lone wolf and the one chick who is 'too cool' to be part of her own group. 

Only problem is, she was trying to be full on heel yet the crowd 100% turned TO her :lol and even cheered the Bellas. I think all of the Flair pandering has tired the audience already.


----------



## Amygirl (Sep 14, 2015)

Huh? Are we watching the same raw?


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

Could see it coming a mile away, it was decent, I personally preferred AJ's as it seemed a little less scripted. If it leads to a breakup of all the little factions then I am pleased.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Pipe bomb? A real Pipe bomb would be Paige saying Nikki only held the title for Stephanie to stick it to AJ. She would have tried coming for Sasha too. How many times do we need to hear the Bellas and who they're sleeping with. Is that the only ammunition the other girls have on the Bellas? At least mention Laurinaitis marrying their mom as a shot. 7/10, but it's not a pipe bomb. The dig at Charlotte was too easy too. 

Spot on about Becky though. The only dart that hit the bull's eye.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

PAIGE COULDN'T LACE AJ'S CHUCK TAYLORS


----------



## Stung like Sting (Sep 11, 2015)

Spankiefrankie said:


> Huh? Are we watching the same raw?


You mean the one on 21/9/2015?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*sigh*

Here we go again...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/646130169850138624
*Russo's right. She didn't say anything disagreeable :mj4*


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

it was decent not great IMO, but much better than anything she's done all year. her passion definitely shone through and you can tell that she was *into* it


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Now this makes things interesting. Paige also spoke the truth to the most part, which is different than AJ's pipebomb. But it was a great little promo, far better than anything Paige has done on the mic in like forever. 

Also, "There is no revolution." 

Good to see Paige agrees with us now.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

FYI though, it wasn't a pipebomb. Was heavily scripted just Paige did a great job with it. Her acting and promos are best as a heel, just look at Tough Enough.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

It was way better than AJ's. Can't believe people are even comparing the two. :lol


----------



## sashaisbae (Aug 25, 2015)

LOL at Natalya reference


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Becky needs to go solo now or she really will become irrelevant. She cant be manager to Charlotte.


----------



## Stung like Sting (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm loving the Power bomb..

it is like the highlight of the night.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

...AKA the worst worked shoot of all time :Jordan


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

SHIV said:


> She needed to slow down a bit, but she was dropping those truth nuggets all over the place. It was much improved from the standard Paige promo faire. If she relaxes more then she can get very good.


*I'm afraid I've got some bad news for the Paige+Becky fans that thought Charlotte would be the odd one out :bryanlol.*


----------



## Amygirl (Sep 14, 2015)

christien62 said:


> lol buryied paige and when she said u no why nikki is really there I was like cm punk and marked out god and when she walked away Im so jealous of paiges bf


You men that get off n get excited over women who u will 'A' NEVER MEET and 'B' WOULDN'T EVER STAND A CHANCE are seriously pathetic ...and more so if u have a partner that should be your all... your pathetically sad and immature


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

There is a down side to this, as previously mentioned. 

Shoots are cool and all but they're not gonna make people boo you. That should be her job as a heel. The shoot was fine for tonight I hope she focuses on ramping up her heel character (whatever it is) in the coming weeks.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Honestly, I thought that "pipebomb" was embarrassing to watch. It was pretty much point-for-point the same as AJ's right down to the "we know why the Bella's are on top" garbage and just singling out random Diva's. I don't give a damn about pipebombs anymore, especially ones that have been done before and done better. I was far more impressed with Nikki's KAYFABE promo than Paige seemingly shitting herself trying to get all those words out. So now Paige has buried every Diva non-kayfabe--great work. Yeah the "Revolution" was garbage and needed to end, but it didn't need to be self aware that it was and now everyone involved looks like shit. A shoot promo at this juncture by probably the worst Diva mic skills wise is just embarrassing and counterproductive.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I really liked it. She's never been that good on the mic, but this was by far her best promo. I know that seems like I'm not saying much, but she did a wonderful job. I'm struggling with the reasoning behind how awful people think it was, but whatever. We all have different opinions. 

I understood her just fine.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

It was the greatest promo with the worst acting/delivery

What a combo. Paige has great mic skills but poor articulation...what a curse.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

I've been off Paige for a while but she KILLED it tonight, fantastic promo and she spoke the TRUTH.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

roud 

Heel Paige is back, baybay. Cringey babyface Paige can fuck off for eternity.

Better way to do a heel turn than having her attack her allies for the 5th time. She needs to beat the piss out of Charlotte next week to top it off.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Spankiefrankie said:


> Huh? Are we watching the same raw?


No nay never


----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)

https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CPeB86aVAAA0lK_.mp4

This bitch. aige


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Best thing she's ever done imo


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Soul Cat said:


> I really liked it. She's never been that good on the mic, but this was by far her best promo. I know that doesn't seem like I'm not saying much, but she did a wonderful job. I'm struggling with the reasoning behind how awful people think it was, but whatever. We all have different opinions.
> 
> I understood her just fine.


*
Yeah, I don't get it either. When Paige sucks, I'll be the first one to tell you as bluntly as possible. She delivered tonight. There's no way around it. If Sasha had the same script, I guarantee some of the same people would be acting like it was the greatest thing ever. Lets not be biased here.*


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

It was a good promo and I am glad she is heel now, much more natural role for her. 

She got a bigger pop than any of the other divas too.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige needs to work on getting booed now though. She wont be getting the consistent Lets Go Paige chants anymore but she has to get booed. What I do like about this turn is now Paige can expand her moveset and not be the one getting beat up the entire match for the babyface come back anymore.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Heel Paige is coming


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

H said:


> ...AKA the worst worked shoot of all time :Jordan


Agree with this. Shocked this is going over so well.


----------



## StillReal2MeDammit (Aug 26, 2014)

Damn I missed what she said about Becky, must not have paid enough attention


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

StillReal2MeDammit said:


> Damn I missed what she said about Becky, must not have paid enough attention


*"Becky, shut up. You're the most irrelevant one out of all of us."*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

The crowd turning on Charlotte not even a minute into her match :ti


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Dell said:


> It was a good promo and I am glad she is heel now, much more natural role for her.
> 
> She got a bigger pop than any of the other divas too.


Shes gotten so over the past 5 months and unfortunately she will lose some of that with the turn. Its a shame really because they should have built on it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I'm afraid I've got some bad news for the Paige+Becky fans that thought Charlotte would be the odd one out :bryanlol.*


It's not a horse race, so I'm sticking with Becky.  Paige was much more interesting this week and , at least, it appears they realize that the revolution has been tanking.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

The promo would have worked better in front of a better audience


----------



## Walking Deadman (May 12, 2014)

Best promo in Paige's career, even counting NXT stuff. It is also miles better than anything she's done the main roster since debuting.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

For those saying she spoke too quickly, it may be an accent thing as I thought there was no problem with the pace. If anything the pace seemed to be quick to come across as angry and venting, but even then I don't think it was too quick.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

SHIV said:


> It's not a horse race, so I'm sticking with Becky.  Paige was much more interesting this week and , at least, it appears they realize that the revolution has been tanking.


*
If only she buried Stephanie, I'd be like :yoda








needs to be







btw :cudi*


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I loved it. 

Paige did talk too fast at times but she dropped that mic tonight. I loved her trashing Ric Flair's daughter. :mark:


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

What if it's just tweener Paige though, she still has to dislike the Bellas..


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Sasha Fierce said:


> I loved it.
> 
> Paige did talk too fast at times but she dropped that mic tonight. I loved her trashing Ric Flair's daughter. :mark:


Her speaking fast made sense to me. It actually felt like she was venting and airing her grievances.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

poor nattie lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I didn't see a Paige heel turn.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Paige is getting in Nattie's face now. :lol :lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*"OH, you DO still work here aige". KEEP THE HEAT COMING PAIGE!*


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

IceTheRetroKid said:


> What if it's just tweener Paige though, she still has to dislike the Bellas..


I thought Bellas were tweeners?
I'm so confused. Women are just catty and mentally unstable!


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

Funny A.J. was the first Diva to drop a pipebomb and now Paige. #Frenemies


----------



## Amygirl (Sep 14, 2015)

Didn't think so!


----------



## StillReal2MeDammit (Aug 26, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *"Becky, shut up. You're the most irrelevant one out of all of us."*


Damn, harsh. I think Becky has been doing really good actually. Good for heat I suppose.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Damn she looked good in that back stage segment. 

I'm much more interested in heel Paige lol.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

That was good that they did a little follow-up to it with the Nattie segment. Nattie, who actually got a response from the crowd too. For saying she's wrestling Naomi of all people :lol


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *"OH, you DO still work here aige". KEEP THE HEAT COMING PAIGE!*


Paige is awesome as a straight up bitch. This is better than her attacking them. The truth hurts more.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

:bored

Can't wait for this pipebomb to go absolutely nowhere just like the last 3 ones we've had.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

foc said:


> Funny A.J. was the first Diva to drop a pipebomb and now Paige. #Frenemies


AJ Lee-lite. Now with 40% less sports entertained!


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Still waiting for WWE to book a Paige vs. Natalya submission match.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Sasha Fierce said:


> Paige is awesome as a straight up bitch. This is better than her attacking them. The truth hurts more.


*Way better than an ambush. It actually sent a message. She made people give fuck about a pointless Natalya match by proxy. *


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Legit BOSS said:


> *SWERVE, I MADE THIS THREAD :russo! SERIOUSLY, THAT WAS GREAT! KEEP PAIGE HEEL FOR LIFE! She even buried Becky by saying what a lot of us say here. I thought she was just going to ambush them. That was MUCH better than expected. *


I'll give you props for this, we don't always agree on things due to our differing opinions on what we enjoy in the business but when you see something good regardless of the performer you give it's due. 

Firstly, delivery was fine to a British/Englishmans ear and from what I've seen a lot of Brits in this thread seem to agree I guess it's just a "foreigner" thing yes she did speak a little fast but it came across as venting to me.

Comparing this to AJ's pipebomb, the substance to Paige's promo was way better then AJ's because it was real issues taken from our mouths (the IWC) that we have been venting on social media about the Diva's where as AJ's was aimed at Total Diva's AJ's was probably delivered better and had the pacing timing needed but in terms of substance Paige's blow's AJ's away. aige

I wouldn't call her a heel just yet too, pandering to IWC like that is only gonna get her cheered by smarks and had this been in a smark town she would have been cheered, she still got digs on heels like BAD and Bella's so she's in that tweener spot right now. All in all I loved the segment and the backstage one with Nattie was good too I'm liking this new Paige I could even handle her digs at Becky if means they get to feud at some point down the line as it's my dream match.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

It was a decent promo, but it should have been outstanding, given that she got to shoot. It seemed a little forced too. ANOTHER dig at the Bellas' partners. :bigron


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Content was good, delivery was terrible.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@tommo010 *You know what? I'm gonna be 100% real with you and agree that Paige's content was better for the reason that she echoed our frustrations and put the directionless Becky on blast. It needed to be addressed. AJ's sounded better because she's just naturally great at speaking and doesn't have the accent issue, but on paper, Paige's had more substance. I also wasn't bothered by the pacing. It sounded like legitimate frustration and I love that. I want to get wrapped up in storylines again instead of rolling my eyes at the stupid shit they try to feed us.*


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I wonder where this leaves Becky. Paige is already giving me life as a heel/tweener but I hope Becky is more than just a sidekick.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

edit: removed video as it was shit quality. 

Other divas outshining Charlotte's title reign already :ti


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

"Yay, she said all the things we were complaining about for weeks! The Diva's division is really starting to shape up!" *a couple weeks later after more atrocious diva booking* "The Diva's Revolution is a joke!"

You all know this doesn't change anything, right?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I liked the delivery tbh. She usually slows down when she talks and tries to put less emphasis on her accent (probably told to do this). She sounded natural for once and not like she was auditioning for the Diva Search.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

One of her best segments in months.

She's so much better as a heel.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

obby said:


> PAIGE COULDN'T LACE AJ'S CHUCK TAYLORS


If they manage to work Sexy Chucky T into this, I'm sold.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Paige owned with that promo and she spoke the truth


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Like I said, the words were good but the delivery was awful. I feel like another diva should've said it or maybe she should've just practiced it or something. 

She's just saying what most of us have been saying forever, it wasn't brand new information. But she didn't have to do Becky like that :mj2


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Godway said:


> I liked the delivery tbh. She usually slows down when she talks and tries to put less emphasis on her accent (probably told to do this). She sounded natural for once and not like she was auditioning for the Diva Search.


It sounded like a bullet list promo instead of a script.... funny how those always work better. THankfully, youtbue had it up already and I could watch Paige just ether Nikki's lame run by outdoing it with a couple minute promo XD


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Thing is WWE writes these things such as "Becky is irrelevant." Why are they writing this? They are booking her to be irrelevant and are aware of it, but why? Why did they even bring her up.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

VIPER said:


> But she didn't have to do Becky like that :mj2


*Yes she did :fuckedup*


----------



## TheGimmickKiller (Sep 21, 2015)

Kind of rushed, but holy fuck I love Paige.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Sasha Fierce said:


> I wonder where this leaves Becky. Paige is already giving me life as a heel/tweener but I hope Becky is more than just a sidekick.


Well seeing as Becky basically said she only teamed with Sasha to get where she wanted to be, she should do the same to Charlotte or she will get even more buried in this shuffle.


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

Ehh...it was okay. Just okay. :shrug


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> Thing is WWE writes these things such as "Becky is irrelevant." Why are they writing this? They are booking her to be irrelevant and are aware of it, but why? Why did they even bring her up.


To give her some matter of importance. Kind of the same reason they did the Nattie thing. I wish they'd give Becky a backstage thing with Paige too. 

She said exactly what everyone's thinking, Becky just stands there every week and doesn't do shit. Now this gives her some reason to do something. Or continue doing nothing, who knows. WWE doesn't seem to care about her getting over.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

This was a great promo from Paige. I'm glad she's a heel now because babyface Paige is cringeworthy. She needs to be a lone-wolf badass that heels it up to the 100th degree.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

I'd rather Becky have cut the promo, or at least a variation of it. There's more upside to Becky.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Tempest said:


> This was a great promo from Paige. I'm glad she's a heel now because babyface Paige is cringeworthy. She needs to be a lone-wolf badass that heels it up to the 100th degree.


*Agreed 100%. This is over a year overdue. Stalker, bootleg AJ Paige was awful last year and face Paige is always awful. She should have been a lone-wolf badass from the start.*


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Agreed 100%. This is over a year overdue. Stalker, bootleg AJ Paige was awful last year and face Paige is always awful. She should have always been a bad ass.*


Do you not at least think the promo was underwhelming or that another diva could have cut it?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Rugrat said:


> I'd rather Becky have cut the promo, or at least a variation of it. There's more upside to Becky.


Lynch needs to develop herself overall before becoming a central part of the division.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Rugrat said:


> Do you not at least think the promo was underwhelming or that another diva could have cut it?


*
Would it have been better if Sasha cut it? Sure. Was it bad BECAUSE Paige cut it? No. It more than did its job.*


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

VIPER said:


> Well seeing as Becky basically said she only teamed with Sasha to get where she wanted to be, she should do the same to Charlotte or she will get even more buried in this shuffle.


I'd love that. Daddy's little girl should be left with no one. Although, I'd laugh if Ric disowned her because she's not living up to his standards or whatever.

The WWE pushed this Ric/Charlotte lovefest too far.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Would it have been better if Sasha cut it? Sure. Was it bad BECAUSE Paige cut it? No. It more than did its job.*


AKA How dare you give Paige credit. Please talk about how much she sucks and how any diva in any company could do a better job


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Saintpat said:


> If they manage to work Sexy Chucky T into this, I'm sold.


i mean he's in way better shape than rollins is


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige is twending. Safe to say she got people talking today


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Paige really impressed me tonight with that promo alone. I know I have been praying to god for this to happen and my prayers worked like magic. :drose

Tonight Paige just went out and from the facial expression the moment she hit the ring. I could feel it coming. I been waiting for someone to finally spoke the truth on this so called "Divas Revolution" shit. I was glad that Paige went out and do it. It was like watching a roast hour on comedy central. 

The promo she did out there was impressive and the best one she had ever done in her entire main roster career. She kind of improved a little. That is that. 

If this is any indication that I would be getting lone wolf Paige back than I am one satisfied customer. Good work Paige. :banderas*_


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

It was absolute garbage. Sounds like a knock off of Aj's "pipebomb" and even that was god awful and pathetic. 

Dogshit in promo form and no one will convince me otherwise. I'm sick of mediocrity and "durrhurr ur a slut" being hailed as impressive. It's lazy, incompetent writing delivered in a boring and generic manner.


----------



## pointoforder (Oct 23, 2012)

One thing I noticed was that both Paige and AJ randomly attacked Natalya in their respective promos. They basically send Natalya out there now to be cannon fodder.

:lmao no one likes Natalya.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Why people are comparing this heel turn with what AJ did I don't know what year... I couldn't watch WWE shows from Jan 2010 until last October.

Don't you know AJ was taken out of the company by her husband, and will not be coming back for the next five years...


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Shit always happens when I opt out of watching.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Honestly Think Nattie will join Paige, this could be a way to get her involved.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> It was absolute garbage. Sounds like a knock off of Aj's "pipebomb" and even that was god awful and pathetic.
> 
> Dogshit in promo form and no one will convince me otherwise. I'm sick of mediocrity and "durrhurr ur a slut" being hailed as impressive. It's lazy, incompetent writing delivered in a boring and generic manner.


Pretty much. It's gonna take more than another redundant pipebomb to pull the wool over my eyes. This will mean absolutely nothing in a year. Hell, it probably won't mean anything in three months.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

Eh, better than AJ's since you know, Paige is actually liked backstage and didn't need to through snarky comments in like AJ does.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Sasha Fierce said:


> I'd love that. Daddy's little girl should be left with no one. Although, I'd laugh if Ric disowned her because she's not living up to his standards or whatever.
> 
> The WWE pushed this Ric/Charlotte lovefest too far.


Yes, it's a cringe fest watching them cry every time they are in the ring together. I don't understand why he has to be there for every championship match she has. Watch at home with a glass of wine like all of the other parents.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

pointoforder said:


> One thing I noticed was that both Paige and AJ randomly attacked Natalya in their respective promos. They basically send Natalya out there now to be cannon fodder.
> 
> :lmao no one likes Natalya.


*She's been in the same position for 5 years. You'd think she'd get the hint and just pack it up.*


----------



## HardKor1283 (Mar 4, 2014)

Absolutely fucking awesome! I'm so glad I decided to take the headphones off to watch that segment tonight. It said everything that needed to be said and gives me hope that this whole revolution really is going somewhere. 
Paige's promo hit on every criticism that people have had: "This is just a phase and things will go back to the old status quo in a few months," "Becky and Sasha are being lost in the shuffle," "Charlotte is only being pushed because she's Flair's daughter," and "The Bellas slept their way to the top,"
I'm not making any judgements on whether I think any of those are true, but they are the most popular criticisms I see here, and Paige's promo hit on all of them, which gives me hope that WWE at least knows enough to try and refute them. (I especially like that she brought up Becky and Sasha and called them third wheels, because, I hope, it means WWE actually does plan to make them big parts of the division going forward)

I've actually liked the slow burn that this whole storyline has been taking. The teams were a good way to establish the NXT women and start the process of toppling the Bellas' dominance. Now WWE is breaking it all up at the right time and making things personal. And the slowness of the whole process made Paige's heel turn bigger that it would have been if they hadn't "dragged" the story for a few months.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

SUPERIOR said:


> Pretty much. It's gonna take more than another redundant pipebomb to pull the wool over my eyes. This will mean absolutely nothing in a year. Hell, it probably won't mean anything in three months.


Maybe they'll do something with this angle since it involves Ric Flair's daughter. But more than likely, this will fade to black in three months. The "Diva's Revolution" went to crap in a week.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)




----------



## eflat2130 (Nov 29, 2011)

Was a good heel promo. Pipebomb? No. Not even in the same ballpark as AJ. Nikki's return fire and short promo coming down the ramp was actually just as good. Will anyone here admit it? No. She did what she had to do to turn heel. That's all, no more no less. It was forced and unnatural and you could tell it was worked. A true pipebomb shows natural emotion which it was lacking. Just take it for what it was, a good heel promo.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

SHIV said:


> She needed to slow down a bit, but she was dropping those truth nuggets all over the place. It was much improved from the standard Paige promo faire. If she relaxes more then she can get very good.


I preferred the faster pace for this particular promo as it sold the frustration and the turn. This isn't one of those times where you sit back and wait on the crowd, as they're probably too stunned to really react proper. She had a good cadence and really sold it.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Sasha Fierce said:


> Maybe they'll do something with this angle since it involves Ric Flair's daughter. But more than likely, this will fade to black in three months. The "Diva's Revolution" went to crap in a week.


I don't what Charlotte has to do with anything. It'll be the same played out trope where no one gets over, apathy is amplified, and time is wasted. It's all a distraction to get us thinking there's gonna be change and unfortunately, it seems like people are getting played all over again with how excited they are for how things will turn out.


----------



## HardKor1283 (Mar 4, 2014)

eflat2130 said:


> Was a good heel promo. Pipebomb? No. Not even in the same ballpark as AJ. Nikki's return fire and short promo coming down the ramp was actually just as good. Will anyone here admit it? No. She did what she had to do to turn heel. That's all, no more no less. It was forced and unnatural and you could tell it was worked. A true pipebomb shows natural emotion which it was lacking. Just take it for what it was, a good heel promo.


I see a lot of people here comparing tonight to AJ's pipebomb from 2013. And I get that there's a lot of people who really liked AJ (Hell I'm one of those people!)
Time will need to pass before anyone can really be able to say who's "pipebomb" was bigger or better. But, as of now, I feel like Paige's promo tonight will end up being bigger simply because of the talent involved around Paige right now. 
AJ cut her promo against the entire women's roster and basically called them all out and it kinda came out of nowhere (at least I can't remember the context). Paige's promo tonight was directed at Charlotte (with everyone else sort of caught in the crossfire) and it was a part of a storyline while AJ was just ripping up the whole concept of Total Divas.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Agreed 100%. This is over a year overdue. Stalker, bootleg AJ Paige was awful last year and face Paige is always awful. She should have been a lone-wolf badass from the start.*


I wonder if Heel Paige actually gets to use a more open NXT-style moveset...

I mean, its a great way to get her past the jobbing she's done lately if she gets to play for keeps again.


----------



## Marmorea (Jul 24, 2014)

I can't wrap my head around the fact that some native speakers of English couldn't understand her, yet I understood every word she said and my mother tongue is a Slavic language. :shrug
But anyways... she certainly dropped some pretty big truth bombs and I thought her delivery was fantastic. She's got loads of charisma, they just need to let her make the most of it.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Pretty awesome segment! Glad Paige turned though I always thought she was going to be the face of the division because she was hot, could cut a promo and wrestle but I guess she will be heel for now.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Uh....this was a completely typical Russo swerve, sorry to say. Paige just comes out, cuts a promo and turns heel...why? Was there any hint of dissatisfaction previously? Had this been brewing for some time? Was there some catalyst to her doing this? Or was it just "hey, you're heel now"? Answer: she turned out of the blue and dissed her friends, then walked away. The only way this could be more random is if she had a chair and both Charlotte and some other girl were having a match and were both down, then she goes to hit the heel, but instead pivots her heels and smacks Charlotte.

The promo was...enh. Sounded kinda forced. Dunno why the breaking of kayfabe was necessary, either. She called the Bellas out for being whores and banging their way to stardom, called Becky irrelevant, said Charlotte was benefiting from nepotism and accused Lana and Summer of being too concerned with their relationships to care about the divas. While all of that may be true, it unnecessarily makes the division look like even more shit. It looked like shit enough without her pointing it out. Usually, you act like things are better than they are, not confirming their awfulness.

Imagine if in 1995, they had Diesel come out and say "man...1995, this year has just sucked. I can't draw, and I'm facing fuckers like Sid and Mabel. Speaking of Mabel, how'd he win King of the Ring? Dude has no talent. And why is Bret feuding with a dentist? Oh wait, its because Vince has a hard on for big, ripped guys." Again, the audience has figured that out already. We don't need wrestlers coming out and reiterating it. Yes, Charlotte is getting a push because of Ric. The Bellas are dating/married to top stars, hence their push. Becky has been almost forgotten. Lana and Summer are in this never ending, awful feud involving Ziggler and Rusev. Now that the audience has been informed about this...what good is it going to do? Spark interest in Paige? Look, its WWE-women's title matches are never going to sell PPVs or tickets the way they do in NXT. So this almost seems wasted.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Finally! Something to get legitimately excited for in the Diva's division!


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

It was overly scripted/forced and not a real impactful 'pipe bomb'. It's also a bit convoluted because she's interrupting Charlotte's celebration, clearly a heel action, yet is cutting a worked-shoot promo and saying babyface things a lot of the fans agree with i.e. shitting on the Bellas.

Also in kayfabe it doesnt make sense: if she thinks so little of the WWE diva roster, why is she in WWE? Go wrestle the women in Japan.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@KO Bossy
*
Yes, we were ALL waiting for Paige to turn for about a month. She's been on a losing streak since the Revolution started and Charlotte never helped her, but received all of the adoration and accolades. It made perfect sense.*


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Jesus christ some of the posts here, you do realize that AJ's promo was a worked shoot too? One rule everyone should know about WWE NOTHING!!!! gets to air with out Vince's approval so that means a script was written for both "pipebombs" did AJ ad-lib a lot of hers? Yes I think she did but the general context was given to her, Did Paige stick to script a little to much? yes probably because she's not as comfortable as AJ for Ad-lib and promo work but make no mistake both "pipebombs" where scripted and the context of Paige's and circumstances of it was better then AJ's.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Annihilus said:


> It was overly scripted/forced and not a real impactful 'pipe bomb'. It's also a bit convoluted because she's interrupting Charlotte's celebration, clearly a heel action, yet is cutting a worked-shoot promo and saying babyface things a lot of the fans agree with i.e. shitting on the Bellas.
> 
> Also in kayfabe it doesnt make sense: if she thinks so little of the WWE diva roster, why is she in WWE? Go wrestle the women in Japan.


This x100.

I also never understand why when women cut a worked shoot promo, they always criticize the fact that "_____ wouldn't be where they are without ______". Most Divas get where they are because of their looks. Paige especially. Well, her looks and she gives the Hot Topic clientele demographic a chubby. 

People are too easily impressed.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

This heel turn has been planned for a few months. The constant losses, the tough enough gimmick and the opening intro of raw that has all teams together but pcb. Only alarming thing is that your top 3 over girls are all heel.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

Could have been much better with the right delivery


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Highlight of the night...along with her tits.


----------



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)

I loved it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

GOAT


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> Uh....this was a completely typical Russo swerve, sorry to say. Paige just comes out, cuts a promo and turns heel...why? Was there any hint of dissatisfaction previously? Had this been brewing for some time? Was there some catalyst to her doing this? Or was it just "hey, you're heel now"? Answer: she turned out of the blue and dissed her friends, then walked away. The only way this could be more random is if she had a chair and both Charlotte and some other girl were having a match and were both down, then she goes to hit the heel, but instead pivots her heels and smacks Charlotte.
> 
> The promo was...enh. Sounded kinda forced. Dunno why the breaking of kayfabe was necessary, either. She called the Bellas out for being whores and banging their way to stardom, called Becky irrelevant, said Charlotte was benefiting from nepotism and accused Lana and Summer of being too concerned with their relationships to care about the divas. While all of that may be true, it unnecessarily makes the division look like even more shit. It looked like shit enough without her pointing it out. Usually, you act like things are better than they are, not confirming their awfulness.
> 
> Imagine if in 1995, they had Diesel come out and say "man...1995, this year has just sucked. I can't draw, and I'm facing fuckers like Sid and Mabel. Speaking of Mabel, how'd he win King of the Ring? Dude has no talent. And why is Bret feuding with a dentist? Oh wait, its because Vince has a hard on for big, ripped guys." Again, the audience has figured that out already. We don't need wrestlers coming out and reiterating it. Yes, Charlotte is getting a push because of Ric. The Bellas are dating/married to top stars, hence their push. Becky has been almost forgotten. Lana and Summer are in this never ending, awful feud involving Ziggler and Rusev. Now that the audience has been informed about this...what good is it going to do? Spark interest in Paige? Look, its WWE-women's title matches are never going to sell PPVs or tickets the way they do in NXT. So this almost seems wasted.


You make some great points but I don't think it was wasted at all. Sadly, this angle has been such an epic fucking bomb that it needed someone to come out and actively say "This fucking sucks." and shit talk all of the issues with it.

I fully agree about the 'shoot' aspect of the Divas as a whole, though. It's fucking retarded. The Bellas aren't WWE characters, they're Nikki and Brie, stars of Total Divas who date John Cena and Daniel Bryan. Charlotte is Ric Flair's daughter. Paige is Paige of Total Divas and Tough Enough. They don't portray on screen characters, and that's why it's fucking stupid. 

The Charlotte/Ric promo was dreadful. You're a fucking WWE wrestler, you're not a little girl having a private moment with daddy. You could argue they had to do that to create heat for Paige, but I don't think they did. It makes Charlotte look weak, and makes Paige look 100% correct, that she's only there because of her dad, which is true. 

Get rid of the kayfabe-killing reality shit already. The women don't get desired reactions because none of the women actually portray characters in storylines. They just play versions of their reality show characters.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

From Death Valley said:


> What did she said i m not watching Raw.


 she pretty much said that Charlotte is a place holder, diva's revolution ain't shit, and everything is going to back to the status quo. threw some shots in at nikki and brie, said that lana and summer are too concerned with who they are gonna jump on next, and where's nattie at.

It was a good promo, but Paige's voice is somewhat hard to listen too at times.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

tommo010 said:


> Jesus christ some of the posts here, you do realize that AJ's promo was a worked shoot too? One rule everyone should know about WWE NOTHING!!!! gets to air with out Vince's approval so that means a script was written for both "pipebombs" did AJ ad-lib a lot of hers? Yes I think she did but the general context was given to her, Did Paige stick to script a little to much? yes probably because she's not as comfortable as AJ for Ad-lib and promo work but make no mistake both "pipebombs" where scripted and the context of Paige's and circumstances of it was better then AJ's.


Difference is that Paige's Pipebomb was actually meant as story fodder and a way to get out of the immense bomb of a storyline that is the Divas Revolution. 

AJ just cut a pretentious, self serving, whiny promo to try and get over on the internet and look cool. It did nothing for anyone and caused absolutely no impact on anything. It was out of left field and stupid. 

Funny how AJ was trying to emulate her man, yet Paige's promo was actually a lot more similar to Punk's, since it was sort of a shoot, but only existed to begin a storyline.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

You people need help it was what the Divas needed and they got it. It was the truth and well done go Paige.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I got nothing but Respect for Paige after that! Its the truth and she should have turned last night so Nicole would still have the title.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Loved it when she said "You sound like you just been inducted to the bloody hall of fame is what u sound like" Lol thats what i was thinking while Charlotte was giving her speech. She was crying saying "*I couldn't have done it without you and i'd like to thank all my fans and my dad i've worked for this my entire life ever since i was a little girl watching my dad i wanted to be like him i gave blood sweat and tears*" at a certain point it just got laughable, its just that shitty butterfly belt not an AFI life achievement award.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

> Becky Lynch Verified account
> ‏@BeckyLynchWWE
> Me? Not relevant? At least I'm not an attention wh... #raw


https://twitter.com/BeckyLynchWWE/status/646163513249914880/photo/1 

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Godway said:


> Difference is that Paige's Pipebomb was actually meant as story fodder and a way to get out of the immense bomb of a storyline that is the Divas Revolution.
> 
> AJ just cut a pretentious, self serving, whiny promo to try and get over on the internet and look cool. It did nothing for anyone and caused absolutely no impact on anything. It was out of left field and stupid.
> 
> Funny how AJ was trying to emulate her man, yet Paige's promo was actually a lot more similar to Punk's, since it was sort of a shoot, but only existed to begin a storyline.



Actually AJ's "pipebomb" served as the trigger for her feud with the "Total Divas". Beforehand, we were just getting Diva matches for the express purpose of promoting and schilling the show. So, her & Paige's promo had the same purpose.


Now, whether WWE actually runs with it without screwing things up, well that's a whole 'nother matter.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Paige knocked it out of the ball park tonight. :clap Another excellent segment on a night filled with great segments. Still wonder if I was watching the right show tonight.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

gl83 said:


> Actually AJ's "pipebomb" served as the trigger for her feud with the "Total Divas". Beforehand, we were just getting Diva matches for the express purpose of promoting and schilling the show. So, her & Paige's promo had the same purpose.
> 
> 
> *Now, whether WWE actually runs with it without screwing things up, well that's a whole 'nother matter.*


Yeah, the angle was freaking nixed because there were apparently certain people that complained so it didn't go as deep as it could have. 

Revisionist history is a hell of a drug isn't it?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

gl83 said:


> Actually AJ's "pipebomb" served as the trigger for her feud with the "Total Divas". Beforehand, we were just getting Diva matches for the express purpose of promoting and schilling the show. So, her & Paige's promo had the same purpose.
> 
> 
> Now, whether WWE actually runs with it without screwing things up, well that's a whole 'nother matter.


It didn't though. They were all heels and she was a heel. It was fucking stupid as shit. She could have achieved the same purpose without trying to be female Punk.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Who would've thought, i'm actually interested in the divas division now that the Bellas aren't the center of attention.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Godway said:


> It didn't though.


Because people complained.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Becky returning fire with fire!

I know it's pretty much all pre-planned tweeting, however, that was a decent response from the Lass Kicker.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Godway said:


> It didn't though. They were all heels and she was a heel. It was fucking stupid as shit. She could have achieved the same purpose without trying to be female Punk.


I was not aware that Natalya and the Funkadactyls were Heels at the time. Hmm, you learn something new everyday.


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

Too bad the crowd was dead during that segment.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

gl83 said:


> Actually AJ's "pipebomb" served as the trigger for her feud with the "Total Divas". Beforehand, we were just getting Diva matches for the express purpose of promoting and schilling the show. So, her & Paige's promo had the same purpose.
> 
> 
> Now, whether WWE actually runs with it without screwing things up, well that's a whole 'nother matter.


This will make the fans be stupid enough to cheer for the useless Divas like the Bellas, Eva Marie and Cameron.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

g972 said:


> Too bad the crowd was dead during that segment.


There were John Cena marks that's why?! They watch total divas for the Bellas, Eva, and Natalya!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Watching it now. This is brutal. Her delivery just sucks. Of course ending it with "this is my house." LOL.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

gl83 said:


> I was not aware that Natalya and the Funkadactyls were Heels at the time. Hmm, you learn something new everyday.


I was obviously referring to the Bellas, as that's who the promo was meant to bury. Her purpose was to get "I'm cool because I shit on the reality whores" heat and all it did was make people care less about what they were watching.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Godway said:


> AJ just cut a pretentious, self serving, whiny promo to try and get over on the internet and look cool. It did nothing for anyone and caused absolutely no impact on anything. It was out of left field and stupid.
> 
> Funny how AJ was trying to emulate her man, yet Paige's promo was actually a lot more similar to Punk's, since it was sort of a shoot, but only existed to begin a storyline.


Both promos were scripted and passed by Vince, funny you abuse AJ personally for the content of hers yet credit Paige, so dumb and biased.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> @KO Bossy
> *
> Yes, we were ALL waiting for Paige to turn for about a month. She's been on a losing streak since the Revolution started and Charlotte never helped her, but received all of the adoration and accolades. It made perfect sense.*


Well then I really fucking missed something, I guess...


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Re-watching again and Charlotte clapping in response to Paige and defending Becky was cringeworthy to say the least. 


Also... that pop from that crowd for the Bella's? Jesus Christ.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Dell said:


> Both promos were scripted and passed by Vince, funny you abuse AJ personally for the content of hers yet credit Paige, so dumb and biased.


Because AJ's had no fucking context. She basically walked out to shit on her coworkers and put herself over for the internet at random. I don't know what Vince McMahon has to do with anything or why you're mentioning him.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Paige's promo was awesome, and it hit home, but AJ's was too real to beat.




“I had been asked to be on [’Total Divas’] and said, ’No.’ That didn’t rub people the right way. Somewhere along the line, someone said, ’Well if she doesn’t want to do it, let her tell us why.’ That was the freedom I was given, and I went out there ready to tear people apart. That was awesome.“I didn’t really know what I wanted to say, and that was why you see very visceral, real reactions from the girls, because they didn’t know what was going to happen. It was just coming out of my mouth. I just went off on what I actually feel is important, and that’s wrestling. That’s what I think we need to focus on in our business. We have a title for wrestlers, not for ‘Cutest Girl’ or ’Miss Popularity.’ I wasn’t trying to get cheers or boos. I was just trying to speak my mind, and it just so happens that our fans side with me on that. “When I got backstage, everyone was really pissed at me. That was a very real, raw moment. No pun intended. It stung, but the truth hurts.” — AJ LEE


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

As a rampaiger this thread does my heart good. 
Great day to be a fan of this fine lady!!!!


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Coming from someone who was bordering on hating Paige, this was great. Could someone have done it better? Sure. But no one else did it, so let's just discuss this as it was.

This is exactly why I knew they needed to end the bella reign and the whole "Revolution" angle. Now we can get onto new things, new stories. They just need to keep the momentum going and not have next week be tag matches and no talking.


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

That's my girl! That crowd sucked though


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

It came off really bad (awful almost) the first time I watched it live, but watching the second time I realized it was pretty good.

The only problem with it really was the crowd. God, that crowd was fucking awful because the way she buried Natty should have gotten a huge pop, she delivered that part especially well.


----------



## zimonk (Oct 22, 2013)

The fuck is this place still obsessed with AJ Lee for? She's been gone for 6 months, and her promo and Paige's promo are not even comparable. They are two totally different things, half the girls Paige talked about weren't even in WWE yet, and AJ's had to do with the Total Divas thing. What just because two people pick up a mic and start dissing some of the same people on the roster it means it's the same thing and worth comparing? Austin and Rock were involved with similar people in their careers and cut promos against them. I don't remember any idiots saying oh this one's better, no this one's better, just because they dissed people on the mic. Give me a break.

Get the fuck over it already. She's gone and ain't coming back. You don't have to worry, in fact you should be happy about that fact. So why aren't some of you?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Just watched it and yeah, not too bad. Should've gone harder on the Bellas and Team BAD though, particularly Naomi and Tamina, since they're both pretty useless for the most part.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

This was a great promo by Paige. But I do want to bring up how lucky Paige is for being given that opportunity. There are tons of wrestlers who would love to be given that chance of going off and breaking kayfabe like that. To Paige's credit she delivered.

Also, it's not a good thing that the first entertainment segment of this Divas Revolution happened once someone broke kayfabe.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Wow. AJ Lee is the standard for Divas mic work. 
AJ Lee still dominates the Division even after leaving. Her record being broken has been the prerogative all year.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

Raige Paige saying there's no Divas Revolution confirms it worse than anyone imagined, and especially when she announced that Lana and Summer Rae were too busy wondering who they will sleep with next. No one cared about what she said about Becky, what she said about the Bellas may be partially true, what she said about Charlotte may be partially true as well, but the one that made the most sense was the fact that there is no Divas Revolution. Whoever scripted that part in deserves an emmy, lol. 

You know why? because it gives us a valid reason to shit on the Divas division even more because Paige just said it. Paige didn't attempt to bury certain Divas like Natalie, Charlotte, Bellas, Lynch, she actually buried the entire Divas Division with the comments of "*There is no* (Divas) *Revolution*..." So, with no Divas Revolution, and everything going back to the way things were, why even bother with the Divas Division since Summer Rae and Lana don't want to get involved in this mess, lol?. 

See what really happened here? They are set to demote the Divas division, eventually, and then they wonder why many still view Divas matches as intermission, lol. 

Don't call out Divas and then say there is no Divas Revolution, it confirms the theory lol.

"Divas division is going to go back right where it was." And that ladies and gentlemen is one more reason to stop watching Divas matches.


----------



## The Dark Warlords (Jul 30, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Agreed 100%. This is over a year overdue. Stalker, bootleg AJ Paige was awful last year and face Paige is always awful. She should have been a lone-wolf badass from the start.*


Dude, i have been saying that for a long time, but seemingly *no one wants to give me credit* for it. I thought the promo was an awesome one, and it was delivered greatly. What the detractors on here need to understand is that a promo does not need to be perfect. 

*IT NEEDS TO JUST GET THE DAMN POINT ACROSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I mean if you go back to The Old School Of Wrestling, promos were not really delivered with pinpoint perfection. I remember when i was a kid watching Dusty Rhodes, Ric Flair, The Von Erichs, The Freebirds, The Steiner Brothers, The Road Warriors, and others like them. Was their promos delivered perfectly? No. Was it delivered with pure finesse? No.

But was it delivered with intensity? Yes.

Was it delivered with ferocity? Yes! 

Did it hit the nail on the head, and did it get the point across?...

*YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Go back and listen to those promos Ric Flair, The Road Warriors, Dusty Rhodes, Tully Blanchard, and Arn Anderson did in 1987 as it pertained to The War Games Matches they were about to engage in. 

I bet if we went through those promos with a fine tooth comb, i bet we would find flaws in every single one of them. I bet we could find imperfections in all of them.

But we forget about all of that because the content was there, The message was there, and it got the point across. That is the only things a person should really look for. 

The intensity, ferocity, message, venom, and point in what she said made me think about those 1980s style promos, and it took me back to my childhood. When you can take me back to my childhood, *THE GLORY DAYS OF WRESTLING*, then to me you have done your job.

I loved the promo, and to see her continue to do more.


----------



## MeanDeanAmbrose (Jul 16, 2015)

She's still a cunt


----------



## D.A.N. (Oct 31, 2006)

She definitely seemed like she was rushing it and still isn't natural on the mic like AJ. I know people will hate that comparison but it's the most logical thing given the subject matter and style of the promo.

It was okay. The concept was better than the execution.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

That promo was fucking awful


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

I missed RAW tonight. 
Watching that live would've been amazing. 
Paige went in. 

:lol at people already comparing it to A.J. 
Who the hell is A.J.? Oh yeah I think I remember her, she skipped and was 'crazy' and was everyone's 90 lb. girlfriend. 
Yeah, then she married that douche bag and became a douche bag herself. 
Right. A.J. 

Guess the pipe bomb magic is rubbing off on me.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This was a good segment and it's not a surprise that it was. Getting one of the most popular Diva's on the roster to SHIT on creative (partially), other Divas on the roster, and especially the weak-ass "Diva's Revolution" itself, there is no surprise that it came off good and it's getting a good reception because the content was there, it made sense and most importantly....it was all TRUE.

The only concern is the follow-up, just like it is with any WWE singular quality segment. WWE is perfectly capable of pulling off a really good segment on a given night. The difficult part for them is the follow-up in the following weeks. Will be interesting to see where they go from here. I really hope they don't fuck it up and continue to knock this one out of the park.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I noticed one person conveniently missing from Paige's wrath was Stephanie McMahon. That would have made his promo complete. She's the real reason why the divas are held back. She has the power to change the perception of women's wrestling. It would have been great if Paige said, "Stephanie McMahon, a woman who spends more time promoting other women in sports instead of the women in her own company!"


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Poor Becky though.

Looking at the comments and as always, AJ is still the standard bearer lol.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

She cut a really good promo. At least it has finally given the divas division some actual direction.

By the way, I wasn't under the impression that it was a shoot. Is there any information about her deviating from the script?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Great promo, really made Paige's character more interesting. Will all be for nothing though if it's just to set up a feud with Charlotte for Charlotte to go over; especially now since it's going to be much harder for people to get behind Charlotte. When she was facing Nikki she was facing an enemy which everyone disagreed with, you could support her against Nikki, now Charlotte is the one everyone is disagreeing with, and she's facing someone who has more face heat than her before the turn, and seemingly after too. 

If 2 months down the line, Charlotte's just won, and Paige becomes like Naomi now (another heel just around) then fuck the shitty booking. Especially if Charlotte isn't over at that point, which there is a chance if her current character stays the same (American Natalya pretty much, except without the in ring talent). Then again, with the heels in the division right now (Paige, Sasha, Nikki) something gotta give. Unless they go Heel Paige vs Heel Sasha-doesn't add up, but would be by far the feud with the most interest in the division.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Age of Punk (Jun 28, 2011)

That 'pipebomb' was so weak, unoriginal and clearly scripted, Paige's words had no conviction or genuine feeling of pain or frustration behind them.

And then that awful voice cracking 'woo' to end it.

Annoys me when people use the words 'pipebomb' for any half decent promo (I'd struggle to even call it that with the delivery) which breaks kayfabe, what Punk did that night was something special god damn it - no one could differentiate it from a work or shoot, that's how good it was.

He changed the landscape of the WWE and garnered mainstream in one damn night, all by the use of his words, that's damn impressive.


----------



## Age of Punk (Jun 28, 2011)

Why is the bar lower for female performers? If a male wrestler had cut a promo breaking kayfabe with the same delivery, people would have probably made fun of him...


----------



## INFERN0 (Apr 4, 2007)

I hate how any mildly good promo now gets called a pipe bomb

there was ONE pipe bomb, and there is only ONE man who can pull off a promo good enough of the name


----------



## Age of Punk (Jun 28, 2011)

INFERN0 said:


> I hate how any mildly good promo now gets called a pipe bomb
> 
> there was ONE pipe bomb, and there is only ONE man who can pull off a promo good enough of the name


 Don't necessarily agree with the last bit but yeah, someone who is able to express themselves well and is frustrated will probably be able to pull off a pipebomb. Paige falls short on both fronts imo.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Thought it was a great promo looking forward to see this new heel Paige more.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Godway said:


> Because AJ's had no fucking context. She basically walked out to shit on her coworkers and put herself over for the internet at random. I don't know what Vince McMahon has to do with anything or why you're mentioning him.



Right, because for weeks on end you had the Divas and the announcers more focused on schilling the reality show and their drama rather than focus on the Diva's title. Before then, none of those Divas were expressing any interest or desire to go after the Diva's title. She brought focus back onto the title. AJ's ire was fixed on the "Total Divas" since they were more interested in their drama and their reality show than the title. Paige was lashing out at people who had no involvement or anything to do with her.

If you say AJ had no context, than what about Paige. It was only on Smackdown, that they actually focused on Paige's frustrations. Prior to that, they just glossed over it and moved on to the next segment.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

She basically was told to bury WWE's own terrible booking to appeal the "smart fans" who've noticed. But of course it was great b/c it's Paige, fourth wall broke, & this is the internet.

Now things reset.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Why did that promo Paige did make her heel? Everything she said was true. And I am pretty sure I heard people cheering for her when she said it. Doesn't that make her face, not heel? I get so confused by WWE these days.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I wouldnt call her promo a "pipebomb". It was more just another angle. The only thing that was original was her asking if "Nattie still worked here?". That was hilarious. The rest of the stuff was pretty tame.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

It was a fun spot but why is this being called a pipebomb?

What an over used term. It was part of a turn in a segment.

What CM Punk did was coin the pipebomb and what AJ did was carry it by coming out and speaking on the product with a very authentic manner. What Paige did was a heel turn in a segment. She's been handed everything she has even more so than nay of the women on the roster. Nikki waited 8 years.

It just doesn't have any impact coming from Paige.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

KO Bossy said:


> Imagine if in 1995, they had Diesel come out and say "man...1995, this year has just sucked. I can't draw, and I'm facing fuckers like Sid and Mabel. Speaking of Mabel, how'd he win King of the Ring? Dude has no talent. And why is Bret feuding with a dentist? Oh wait, its because Vince has a hard on for big, ripped guys." .


That would have been freaking AWESOME. I might actually watch the show if more stuff like that happened. Wrestling is already too fake and too overly produced as it is. Dropping some realism in makes it interesting, to me at least.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

It was a good heel performance. Obnoxious Paige is best Paige. People who are critiquing how she speaks or her supposed lack of punch will always be hard on her when she touches a mic, because she's definitely not going to tick everyone's personal boxes. That goes for most people with heavy accents for that matter.

The content though remains an issue. If people wish to compare this one to what AJ did, I'd say this one at least had a context, whereas AJ's sort of came out of the blue one night. The problem with both is that they highlighted too many weaknesses about the division we're all aware of; but also know nothing will be done to fix them. It only makes the person dropping truth bombs look better momentarily. Namedropping and shaming everyone and everything just makes it all look bad for what it actually is. When they inevitably begin losing they then get dragged back through the mud they created. 

What should be the plan going forward is Paige being treated as a bad guy. This confrontation has been building for a while (the body language has been key in expressing her dissatisfaction over the past month), but what this promo really is about is Paige having a dummy spit. That should mean the babyfaces in Charlotte and Becky have to come back with barbs too. Paige can't be allowed to get away with what she said and, most importantly, get cheered for what she said. No 'grey shade' crap here; just keep her heel. 

The payoff really should involve one of the NXT babyfaces (very likely Charlotte) going over her too.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

Paige is just easy to hate. Everything about her is easy to not like. I'm glad she is back as heel.

On a side note they seem to be hinting with a Natty alliance which I wouldn't mind a heel Natty.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

KO Bossy said:


> Uh....this was a completely typical Russo swerve, sorry to say. Paige just comes out, cuts a promo and turns heel...why? Was there any hint of dissatisfaction previously?


Ya.. there was. Ever since the Beat the Clock challenge. It was somewhat expected by most people, although it was more a question of when they'd pull the trigger.. not if. Looks like you just got the memo.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

King BOOKAH said:


> She's been handed everything she has even more so than nay of the women on the roster. Nikki waited 8 years.
> 
> It just doesn't have any impact coming from Paige.


From what I hear paige has been working her ass off in wrestling since 12 and travelled around Europe on her own as well as going halfway across the world and going through development. Not sure how she's had it all 'handed to her', shes put her time in.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

She basically said what you see on the internet day in and day out, but it was a good skit none the less. Sort of sad she didn't get more time with it.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

draykorinee said:


> From what I hear paige has been working her ass off in wrestling since 12 and travelled around Europe on her own as well as going halfway across the world and going through development. Not sure how she's had it all 'handed to her', shes put her time in.


Traveling with her parents yes. In a very small market.

She put in work but when she got up to WWE all that really can be quantified is her time in FCW.

She won her belt off of a whim of AJ needing to take time off. Literally gave her the belt on her debut. Nothing 'earned' about it.

You can't deny that she was GIVEN her Diva run and then forced down everyones throat. That is why she is where she is now. She should be HUGE but she's not because of that bad booking.


----------



## Perfectly Executed (Jul 17, 2007)

I really wish this "pipebomb" nonsense would die. It's tired and worn out and frankly was kind of stupid to begin with.

Anyway, that said, this was a good heel promo(although the smarks will treat her like a face). Nothing amazing but very solid. One little nitpick I have is that the divas really need to learn how to be on the receiving end of a promo. They do this thing where they start shouting and interrupting during someone else's promo. I'm not sure if it's an ego thing and they're legit pissed or if they think they're adding to the segment but it's a dumb move. We saw it during AJ's "pipebomb" with the Bellas screeching "SAY IT TO OUR FACES!!" and we saw it again last night(to a lesser extent) with Charlotte. 

When someone is in the middle of a solid promo, be a professional and shut the fuck up. Use that time to formulate a decent response instead of just flapping your mouth mindlessly so you can be heard. When I think back to some of the great promos, I certainly don't ever remember bickering and talking over each other. Pro wrestling is a performance art and it should treated as such. Respect what your fellow performers are doing.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

King BOOKAH said:


> Traveling with her parents yes. In a very small market.


Uh.. no... homeskillet. She was travelling on her own and working out of different promotions starting at 14 while using her parents as her home base. Typical indie wrestler stuff, going where the work was to get experience.



King BOOKAH said:


> She put in work but when she got up to WWE all that really can be quantified is her time in FCW.


Or you could just watch the matches on Youtube.



King BOOKAH said:


> She won her belt off of a whim of AJ needing to take time off. Literally gave her the belt on her debut. Nothing 'earned' about it.


Saying it wasn't 'earned' given the 8 year road she took as a professional wrestler, and being the standout of NXT is pretty silly. Now from a purely main roster perspective? Sure. But then, she was really the only one at the time that could really carry the belt so they put it on her.



King BOOKAH said:


> You can't deny that she was GIVEN her Diva run and then forced down everyones throat. That is why she is where she is now. She should be HUGE but she's not because of that bad booking.


She's already HUGE. It really doesn't matter if you see it. She's one of the most popular Divas on the roster and outsells all the others. She's already been MADE at this point. What more do you need to know? She's also a natural heel, so this should be a good turn for her, particularly if they let her use an expanded NXT-style moveset now that the other women are there.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

JFC Paige :dead2

Just when I was ready to give her the ut she does this. 

"Natty where are you? Do you even work here anymore?" :lmao

Paige speaking truth about Charlotte being here cause of Ric.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

I didn't watch but I'm sure it was nothing special for 2 reasons:

1. Paige can't speak in an understandable manner.
2. Paige is only where she is because of her parents, unlike others who actually had to fight their way to the top like Nikki and Brie.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

This wasn't awesome. AJ's delivery felt genuine while Paige's was forced. This is simply a last ditch effort to make this storyline interesting & I'm not biting.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Paige is ever so lovely. I kinda expected her to be the wildcard out of the three but *this*.... :banderas


----------



## Kejhill (Sep 16, 2015)

That pipebomb was so amazing, like she told what most of IWC were thinking from long time.

Can't blame her for speaking so fast, can clearly see she was really pissed off during that "shoot promo" and probably she lost the control of emotions, the real fault there is of the crowd but probably they didn't expected this.

We'll see the real reaction on Paige probably from the next Raw.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

maybe Paige visit this forum for promo tips :rockwut


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

King BOOKAH said:


> Traveling with her parents yes. In a very small market.


She used to fly on her own to Europe at a really young age iirc from her interview, could be wrong though.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

dashing_man said:


> maybe Paige visit this forum for promo tips :rockwut


I have a tip that I'm more than willing to give her. :zayn4


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

Paige basically said word for word, what people like me say all the time. It was the best segment of the year for all Divas, and probably top 5 in whole company.

I'm not huge fan of people "pipe bombing", cause usually they are acting like brats even though in championship feuds, but Paige she was spitting truth and wasn't being a little baby. She just smashed the "glass bridge" that Vinny Mac and WWE have been ignoring forever, but in this case, they are actually big freaking elephants in the room, while past people just bitched about things that they didn't even care about.


The fact is everything she said was truth. My only guff is that Becky Lynch isn't some bottom barrel bitch, like Emma was. My favorite part was, "you know why (about bellas)", and dogging Summer and Lana for dicking around for dick time on camera, rather than being competitors. 

Man I can't even begin to tell anyone how happy I was to hear my thoughts played out on RAW. I am sure hundreds of you also have said what Paige said, but as you can see, she is my new favorite, I put her on my sig right after I watched it.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't know if its her accent or because she is talking too fast but I felt it could've had more impact. The content was good though.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

Everything Paige said, is something I have said before, minus the part about Becky being some bottom barrel bitch. 

Paige's pipebomb is way more cooler than anyone elses. They were all crybabies who were being given great opportunities yet complained about shit they didn't actually really care about.


Paige whether trying to be cool or not, played her cards right. She said all the things and frustrations with the company right that I also feel. I'm just glad a segment happened that allowed her to do this.

Her segment was easily the greatest Divas segment of the year, if not all time. It was easily top 5 in all WWE this year.


I seriously hand palmed my face when Charlotte and Ric started sobbing again. Right when I was getting a little annoyed, Paige spoke up for me, you, and everyone who wants change. Paige is the embodiment of Stone Cold and what he does on his podcast, speaking her mind, wanting best for the fans, not the company.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

BoJackson said:


> worked shoot
> internet goes crazy
> rinse
> repeat


:lmao

so true

haven't seen it yet so will make my judgement after but I am getting bored of scripted "shoot" promos


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

That was...unexpected.

I thought that when Paige turned she would just attack from behind or something, and it wouldn't be til the next PPV. However this was awesome, it actually put some substance behind the turn and made it mean more than just a 'I want the title' turn. Her delivery was very good, and to those complaining about her speaking to fast...it was a rant, she was supposed to be venting in that promo therefore it would be fast. I thought she sounded natural and the material was good.

Probably her best performance on the mic and in most other areas since joining the WWE. Her mannerisms, facial expressions and mic work were all so on point. Really good work there, I have no idea where they're going to take it from here though. Looks like Nikki will get her re-match, possibly feud Paige with Becky Lynch? Either way I'm actually looking forward to whatever happens next. Paige has turned heel yet is still critisising the heel DIVAs in the company, she layed into pretty much everyone which makes her more of the loner type of character she should always be tbh.

Good stuff, although I do fear that the crowd are actually going to cheer her more for turning....


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

-Skullbone- said:


> It was a good heel performance. Obnoxious Paige is best Paige. People who are critiquing how she speaks or her supposed lack of punch will always be hard on her when she touches a mic, because she's definitely not going to tick everyone's personal boxes. That goes for most people with heavy accents for that matter.
> 
> The content though remains an issue. If people wish to compare this one to what AJ did, I'd say this one at least had a context, whereas AJ's sort of came out of the blue one night. The problem with both is that they highlighted too many weaknesses about the division we're all aware of; but also know nothing will be done to fix them. It only makes the person dropping truth bombs look better momentarily. Namedropping and shaming everyone and everything just makes it all look bad for what it actually is. When they inevitably begin losing they then get dragged back through the mud they created.
> 
> ...


There's two issues I have with that endgame though. One is at this point, the crowd agree's with Paige, and she's over, and it would take drastic work to make people change the feeling on Charlotte and Becky right now. So having them go over Paige now, after that promo, is validating their current standing, which the crowd think is flawed (given their reaction and the general feeling around the revolution), even after WWE acknowledge these flaws. It's burying your head in the sand in the fans eyes, and they won't come out thinking "Oh Charlotte showed her" they come out thinking "Oh it's just the same as before" and lose interest. To the fans Charlotte stays a Flair tribute act, Becky stays a side character, and WWE haven't addressed the issue they've raised it then said it doesn't actually exist.

Secondly, if Paige loses now, what does that o to her? She's coming off a massive losing streak, and losing now basically solidifies that she's a washed up loser who can't keep up with the NXT girls. She's dead at that point.

I think a better way of leading from it is Paige winning giving the girls a sharp shock. Then in story you can address the issues; Becky realises she's been to happy on the sidelines so starts gunning for the top. Charlotte realizes she can't succeed without being her own woman, not her fathers daughter. In story it's the women realizing this, in practice it's creative realizing this.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

Becky's puns are fun though



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/646163513249914880


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

wow this pipebomb sounded like...










Why everybody lose their minds when somebody cracks IWC rants on monday. I'm not even a Charlotte fan but Paige you fucking lame at cutting promo girl...


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Turning heel is probably the best thing WWE has done with Paige since she was in NxT. I really think she can spread her wings in this role! Very pleased with the shoot (please stop calling them pipebombs). This is what I been waiting for.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm one of those regulars Paige bashers, but I agree that promo was really good, personally I liked it a lot more than AJ's promo, wish she can maintain this level of delivery I may even become a fan of her .... can't believe I said that 0_o


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

ellthom said:


> Turning heel is probably the best thing WWE has done with Paige since she was in NxT. I really think she can spread her wings in this role! Very pleased with the shoot (please stop calling them pipebombs). This is what I been waiting for.


Well it's not a shoot to be fair, it's scripted


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Caffore said:


> Well it's not a shoot to be fair, it's scripted


I guess so... but pipebombs are not scripted, so we saying what here?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

ellthom said:


> I guess so... but pipebombs are not scripted, so we saying what here?


Nah pipebombs are scripted as well by in large. The closest to a shoot was Punk writing his own promo's, but even they had to be approved and were cut where necessary. You can't shoot in WWE without your mic getting immediately cut


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

tailhook said:


> ...


It wasn't like she was touring the world or the states. She was right there with Becky. I've seen her indy stuff and her stuff she is doing now even though everyone hates it is better than what she use to do. She was never a Lynch.

Her 8yr road that culminated into her being a rather mediocre performer is hardly anything to be proud of. She has been wrestling longer than all but Natty and Lynch (both of which are unquestionably better than her by leaps and bounds) but she also is over shadowed by those who haven't wrestled nearly as long.

Mentioning the amount of time she has been wrestling takes away from any of her accomplishments. If we gave her credit from the moment she hit FCW then it would be a FAR more impressive story. I mean people are excited that she was able to execute a VERY basic shoot promo with out stuttering and she was still unable to leave without screaming "this is MY house".

She doesn't outsell the Bellas and other than the Bellas no one else has merch. So who are you comparing her to exactly? I mean of course you outsell the other people who don't have sht to sell. The only people with comparable items outsell her.

Also when she came up she wasn't ready to be Diva champ. She was being overshadowed in NXT and they had to bring Summer Rae up to give her a chance to develop because Summer OWNED NXT without the belt. They had to use Natty to carry her and then when it was apparent she couldn't hold her own against Summer they used Emma to protect her. She was HIGHLY protected and overrated and I'll admit I was one of the ORIGINAL ones bigging her up. I saw the error of my ways when I realize she was never on TV. She showed up for her match and then disappeared while Natty, Emma, Summer and the BFFs or whoever else came up to do the dirty work.

Summer MADE NXT. She made Paige relevant. She made Emma relevant. She made Sasha period and in turn she made Charlotte. From that you get the evolution of Lynch and you can pretty much say that Summer is the one who actually created the revolution. Paige rode the wave until she was exposed on the main roster as "not the package we had hopped"

In conclusion, Nothing you said negated the fact she was GIVEN the belt. There were PLENTY of people who would have done a better job than she did. Her last 2 reigns as champs were THE WORST title runs in recent memory on the ENTIRE roster sans Dean Ambrose's US title run. ANYBODY could have had the impact she had.

Lets not get carried away.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

I wanna fuck her so hard right now


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Shite, she can't cut promos and she says overly obvious stuff.*


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Her Tits looked SPECTACULAR tonight, she must've been wearing a Victoria's Secret push up bra, cuz they were magnificient.

I love her pale skin so much, her nipples and pussy must be so pink and smell like Strawberries.

I love her.


----------



## Emerald guardian (Apr 4, 2005)

"you're only here because of your old man"

Isn't the fact that she got pushed so hard in the beginning because she was a second generation superstar?

I want to like Paige, especially when she put down Becky. But her promos always sound like she's got her mouth full and her voice sounds like a ****** who's tryna sound like a woman. And she over acts a lot but that's just something the divas tend to do.


----------



## Whatarush (Jan 21, 2015)

It was awesome, but AJ's was way better. You saw The Bellas mexican/italian side come out REAL quick. They wanted to fight her for real.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Holy shit ballz that was some bad delivery. 

If she's a heel I'm Albert Einstein. This chick has no idea and it was the same shit wit AJ's kiss ass/hop skotching ass. These chicks have no idea how to be a HEEL WRESTLER in this mothafucking day. 

Yo straight up 

#1 the one thing she did wrong, was not use Team Bella as a heel magnet. CUZ PEEPS ACTUALLY HATE THEM!!! 
#2 Talking about Charlotte's dad pushing his kid. Guess what I'm gonna cheer that
#3 didn't take one shot at Sasha Banks, how do I believe this a straight up pipe bomb? 
#4 Not one shot at Stephanie? 
#5 Yo you a heel and don't touch on how NXT's champion is a joke? 

She don't know how to be a heel. And when she a face, she comes off more as a heel. Mean time Bellas come out to a pop. Why? cuz they gettin over. Twitter trends ain't shit anymore. Team Bella was trending the other mothafucking week, does it mean anything? nah it fucking don't. 

You know what I saw when I click this video? the state of the stories in the WWE, going in WASH, RINSE, REPEAT mode. Until them mothafuckahs start breaking that mode ain't nothing gonna be a draw. Paige is 6 mths. away from being lost in the shuffle. Cuz the Bellas ain't going nowhere, they heels for real. Sasha IS THE NEXT MOTHAFUCKING STAR, and Bayley is on her way.


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

Paige is goat. 


Saying what everyone is truly thinking.,,,


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

PunkShoot said:


> Honestly, she talked a bit to fast, needed to wait for reactions. It was good, but not as good as AJ Lee's, sorry.
> 
> Next time she needs to drop pipe bombs, breath wait, give the audience a chance to react, especially since she has such a strong accent, I bet a lot of the crowd did not hear what she said at times.
> 
> ...


I agree, it was okay, better than most of the divas promos BUT I still feel she is missing something, her voice for very mono-toned in my opinion... I still love her look and her accent but I wish she had abit more charisma.

I prefer AJ Lees burial more, but I still enjoyed it.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

INFERN0 said:


> I hate how any mildly good promo now gets called a pipe bomb
> 
> there was ONE pipe bomb, and there is only ONE man who can pull off a promo good enough of the name





Age of Punk said:


> Why is the bar lower for female performers? If a male wrestler had cut a promo breaking kayfabe with the same delivery, people would have probably made fun of him...


You know the promo was good when Punk fans storm this thread and act like Ambrose fangirls. :renee2


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Age of Punk said:


> Why is the bar lower for female performers? If a male wrestler had cut a promo breaking kayfabe with the same delivery, people would have probably made fun of him...


Word on this. I'm gonna end this shit there. 

I half busted out and what distracts you about her bad delivery is her boobs. Part of me just wants to titty fuck her. Then Nikki comes out and I forget about her.


----------



## Emerald guardian (Apr 4, 2005)

Nikki cut a better promo afterwards. Hell Nikki cuts better promos every week but she never gets any credit for anything.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Would it have been better if Sasha cut it? Sure. Was it bad BECAUSE Paige cut it? No. It more than did its job.*


Wow. I see that you've been giving Paige alot of props for the promo on RAW. And I'll admit, it's pretty cool to see. Seriously, though this is a very nice compliment that you gave Paige and I think she would be touched by it since many WWE fans think Paige's mic skills are nowhere near as good or effective as Sasha's!:smile2:


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

AyrshireBlue said:


> I wanna fuck her so hard right now


I don't know where this site would be without your contributions.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

She really stuck the knife into Becky :surprise:


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

After readings quite a few comments on this thread already, I can't really add much. But I will say that as a Paige fan it's about damn time. Today was the exact date that Paige lost the Divas Title at Night of Champions last year. Which means storyline-wise, she's been getting screwed the whole time since then. Especially the Bellas for 8 months and Team Bad/Sasha Banks for 1 month. If she didn't finally snap and turn heel, then what the hell would that say about her onscreen character? She would be buried and lost in the shuffle for sure. Love her or hate her, she's too damn valuable to NOT be in the PPV picture almost every month and WWE knows at least that much!


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Can't wait to see this when i get back from work !!! Had to do a double take when i saw who started the thread though...  :lol


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Best thing Paige has done in a long time. And morons need to stop comparing it to AJ's since they were nothing alike. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Paige tore down the house with her promo which is her right, as it's her house. The amount of posts here drooling over her and not the content of her promo isnt really surprising, she's a comely lass. Still you shouldn't ignore that she did do her best promo in WWE, maybe ever. Sure, her delivery was a little rapid fire but she actually pulled off a memorable segment and was the shining Diva of the night.


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

Ok so I'm RIDICULOUSLY late to the party but I saw both Paige's heel turn promo and her backstage segment with Natalya.

I was more than entertained by both. While I do think the term "pipebomb" is become overused, i don't sweat it because it's not that big of a deal.

Anyway, her delivery sold her anger and frustration well and the content was pretty much what we were thinking. All I can say is I really hope these moving parts that this angle has going doesn't lead to the usual monotonous repetitive crap that WWE puts on screens weekly.

Nikki has a rematch, Natalya is back, Paige is now walking a fine line between Heel and cynical tweener, WWE get smart and use all this to start focusing on developing entertaining/memorable shit for the divas division like y'all are supposed to.

And can we please get that cocky, entitled Charlotte back and develop Becky as a ruthless Submission Machine?

But enough of that, the turn was a long time coming for Paige after everything that has happened to her over the last several months and this felt like the perfect time to do it.

P.S. How angry some seem to get when Paige gets praised for something.....Just

:chlol :chlol :chlol :chlol ....That is all


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

Soul Cat said:


> I really liked it. She's never been that good on the mic, but this was by far her best promo. I know that seems like I'm not saying much, but she did a wonderful job. I'm struggling with the reasoning behind how awful people think it was, but whatever. We all have different opinions.
> 
> I understood her just fine.


I agree.

I don't understand the points that people are making regarding ''She spoke too fast, that way it seemed scripted, not real.''

In actual real life circumstances, when people are pissed off, they talk fast. They don't pause after everything they say, wait for a everyone around them to react to what they said, whilst putting on a silly smile(like AJ did). To me, that seems much more scripted as it is waiting for the audience to respond, and it isn't something that would happen in actual real tense situation.

Paige's ''pipebomb'' was superior to AJ's and it felt much more real, and less forced and scripted. IN MY OPNION.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

King BOOKAH said:


> On a side note they seem to be hinting with a Natty alliance which I wouldn't mind a heel Natty.


:nah if anything Nattie will join PCB, Paige has to and should go alone in this


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

PunkShoot said:


> Can't disagree more, AJ Lee's pipebomb was much more impactful, while Paige's seemed a bit force and scripted, mostly because of how fast she talked, did not seem natural at all.
> 
> Sorry


Yeah cause in a rant, in real life you'd be waiting to see peoples reaction to it so you pause in the middle.. makes sense :trips7 A non stop rant, ignoring everything around you makes 100x more sense than waiting for a reaction to see if what you say is getting over or not.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Caffore said:


> There's two issues I have with that endgame though. One is at this point, the crowd agree's with Paige, and she's over, and it would take drastic work to make people change the feeling on Charlotte and Becky right now. So having them go over Paige now, after that promo, is validating their current standing, which the crowd think is flawed (given their reaction and the general feeling around the revolution), even after WWE acknowledge these flaws. It's burying your head in the sand in the fans eyes, and they won't come out thinking "Oh Charlotte showed her" they come out thinking "Oh it's just the same as before" and lose interest. To the fans Charlotte stays a Flair tribute act, Becky stays a side character, and WWE haven't addressed the issue they've raised it then said it doesn't actually exist.


I absolutely agree that it has to be about the crowd now getting behind the new faces. It's imperative that Charlotte and (especially) Becky get strong counter material in the upcoming weeks. Ultimately though, it has to be about the crowd wanting these two to go over Paige. They are the babyfaces after all, and Paige is the heel. 

Actually I have to backtread a bit on what I said before that this was a pretty good_ heel_ performance. It definitely was heel-ish (without being full throttle), and it should follow on from there, but there is no guarantee that she will be a bad guy. 

This is a promo that could quite easily fall into the "all women are catty, bipolar, schizo bitches" category if creative are still of that mindset. Paige was attacking _everyone_ in the womens division; there wasn't a clear good, bad alignment she was following.



> Secondly, if Paige loses now, what does that o to her? She's coming off a massive losing streak, and losing now basically solidifies that she's a washed up loser who can't keep up with the NXT girls. She's dead at that point.
> 
> *I think a better way of leading from it is Paige winning giving the girls a sharp shock. Then in story you can address the issues; Becky realises she's been to happy on the sidelines so starts gunning for the top. Charlotte realizes she can't succeed without being her own woman, not her fathers daughter. In story it's the women realizing this, in practice it's creative realizing this.*


I should point out that I don't want to see Paige losing _now_. This is meant to be a program and not a week-to-week matchup mashup that the company love doing. Of course, it probably will end up being just that, so I should just stop right there.

The goal should be to get these new faces over to strengthen the division, which was insanely thin before the call up. I'm a Paige fan, but she is a made commodity now. She has reached her ceiling in very quick time and its now a good time to disperse the attention over to the 3 new guys to help elevate them to strong positions. 

This losing streak isn't an MVP-type scenario. I'm not asking for her to be jobbed out to El Torito. She should still sneak wins, play dirty, do everything on the cheap like a heel should. I think she should also win the title as a heel to help raise the stakes against her face opponent. She shouldn't be a 3-time champ this early on of course, but that's on WWE for being silly with choosing when to put the butterfly belt on her. 

She's also extremely young and has got a few years left to spend in WWE one would think. She obviously has her protectors backstage so she won't be washed by losing to these two (and Sasha) at certain junctures. 

Totally agree with the last paragraph too. However, as you said, it has to be creative and management that run with a number of similar ideas, such as yours.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Love it. Paige finally bringing it. Nothing more interesting in the WWE than a disgruntled star getting something close to an open mic (even if it's a worked shoot). Always makes for good TV.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Loved every minute of it and I'm glad it happened


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

She still seemed really awkward and unnatural.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

I hate the term pipebomb

Fuck phil


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Paige is nearly the SCSA of the Divas, she should go full on bad ass.


----------



## Tamaur (May 31, 2015)

Awesome ? That was decent at best and could've been better, there was so much potential for a heel turn, so many things to talk about and she speaks about nothing, that sucked for me. Not saying it was bad but it wasn't awesome. And two things bothered me in the promo

- The quote about Becky Lynch was stupid. Was it needed ? No. It did nothing good for Paige and nothing good for Becky. In fact, it probably hurted her credibility...

- The quote about why The Bellas are here. That's the kind of stuff I hate like when Seth Rollins talked about TNA in his promo against Sting. This is as useless as it gets because it isn't relevant since it means nothing to what happens in kayfabe


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Tamaur said:


> - The quote about Becky Lynch was stupid. Was it needed ? No. It did nothing good for Paige and nothing good for Becky. In fact, it probably hurted her credibility...


"Irrelevant" might be a bit of an insider term. However, picking on Becky works because it makes people feel sorry for a likable face character, and it also makes people want to see her kick Paige's arse eventually. 

Also, I thought Charlotte screaming at Paige to not talk down to Becky made her look a little listless too.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I keep seeing that people think it was unnatural. What was unnatural about it? When you're pissed off, you speak fast and get your thoughts out. If she took her time, then that would have been unnatural. I'm kinda confused here.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

More "pipebombs" by WWE I see. That's how you know this company doesn't know what the hell they're doing anymore and it's just sad. 

This made Paige and the divas divison "awesome"? No it did nothing but show that the WWE is no different than WCW in 2000 when Russo pulled that desperation worked shoot BS at Bash at the Beach. Seriously this "breaking the 4th wall" crap has become WWE's cheap way of getting people to "talk" again, and frankly I can't believe people are still buying into it as if something worth talking about.

These pipebombs do nothing but show how WWE can't make people care.


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Aj Lee did it already, so meh..


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Weak.

I wish they'd just destroy this division and move on.


----------



## Tamaur (May 31, 2015)

-Skullbone- said:


> "Irrelevant" might be a bit of an insider term. However, picking on Becky works because it makes people feel sorry for a likable face character, and it also makes people want to see her kick Paige's arse eventually.
> 
> Also, I thought Charlotte screaming at Paige to not talk down to Becky made her look a little listless too.


Yeah but irrelevent is such a bad word. She could've used many things, say that she lacks ambition, that she is nothing more than Charlotte's pet or anything like that. 

Especially because we all know what is going to happen in a few weeks, Paige is going to beat Becky Lynch ( with a replay of the quote from Paige before the match probably ) and then, many people could be like " well, she was right. Why would I support that loser ? " and she will fade into the obscurity

And yeah, Charlotte and Becky standing there just made things worse. It's actually the same problem that with the promo of AJ Lee. The mic-worker is doing his promo, burying the hell out of his opponents and they aren't allowed to respond, they can just scream. So stupid...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Rewatching it and I just :Jordan it's even more laughable the second time around.

I can't believe this regurgitated garbage from someone who has declined in the ring and on the mic faster in the past 6 months than I've seen any other talent is even more hilarious.

"Look at me, I'm special and you're all sluts." Are we in high school? Jfc.


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

It was OK...
She was delivering the lines way too fast, didn't feel natural at all.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Rewatching it and I just :Jordan it's even more laughable the second time around.
> 
> I can't believe this regurgitated garbage from someone who has declined in the ring and on the mic faster in the past 6 months than I've seen any other talent is even more hilarious.
> 
> "Look at me, I'm special and you're all sluts." Are we in high school? Jfc.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Big Dog said:


>


No shit I'm hating. You're acting like it's a bad thing. I will hate on lackluster performances and mediocrity. :draper2

It's a critique of both Paige and this garbage called writing. It's like AJ Lee 2.0 with shittier ring work and god awful mic work.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Triple-B said:


> It was OK...
> She was delivering the lines way too fast, didn't feel natural at all.


Wouldn't it seem more rehearsed and more scripted if she took her time, carefully placed her words, and paused for reactions?

This felt real.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Tamaur said:


> Yeah but irrelevent is such a bad word. She could've used many things, say that she lacks ambition, that she is nothing more than Charlotte's pet or anything like that.
> 
> Especially because we all know what is going to happen in a few weeks, Paige is going to beat Becky Lynch ( with a replay of the quote from Paige before the match probably ) and then, many people could be like " well, she was right. Why would I support that loser ? " and she will fade into the obscurity
> 
> And yeah, Charlotte and Becky standing there just made things worse. It's actually the same problem that with the promo of AJ Lee. The mic-worker is doing his promo, burying the hell out of his opponents and they aren't allowed to respond, they can just scream. So stupid...


It all ultimately depends on how they see Becky Lynch as a prospect. If they don't care about her, then what you said might happen without much resistance. If she gets backing (probably from Paige as well going in to bat for her friend) then she'll eventually return fire against a heel Paige. 

People shouldn't concern themselves too much with stuff that sounds too venomous either. The company doesn't much care for preservation, so why should we? The WWE has let guys say all sorts of shit. Rock, Triple H, Austin, etc have absolutely smoked some guys before, and not all those guys were fodder in the big scheme of things. Some barbs were against each other in the midst of a rivalry. 

It's meant to be impactful and sound mean at the end of the day. Wrestling is meant to be heated. How the industry has adapted over time to get heat might not be in keeping with tradition, but it is what it is.


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

Soul Cat said:


> Wouldn't it seem more rehearsed and more scripted if she took her time, carefully placed her words, and paused for reactions?
> 
> This felt real.


I don't know, at least to me it didn't feel natural. It's as if she had memorized her lines and in order to not forget them or something she was spouting them off as fast as she could. 
Maybe it's just me, but I didn't like the delivery. Trust me I'm all for the Divas (Hate using that word) Division having a storyline but to me this felt a bit rushed.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Triple-B said:


> I don't know, at least to me it didn't feel natural. It's as if she had memorized her lines and in order to not forget them or something she was spouting them off as fast as she could.
> Maybe it's just me, but I didn't like the delivery. Trust me I'm all for the Divas (Hate using that word) Division having a storyline but to me this felt a bit rushed.


:shrug It was one of the most natural promos in a long, long time in my opinion. It didn't seem staged (I know it was.) And the subject matter I can see could be easily judged. I'm not debating that. But Paige was in the moment, and let her feelings out. I loved the delivery. Not all promos should be like that, obviously, but I digress.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

I mean her ascent made her remarks less damaging imo, all true and valid points but yeah didnt really wow me


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

Soul Cat said:


> :shrug It was one of the most natural promos in a long, long time in my opinion. It didn't seem staged (I know it was.) And the subject matter I can see could be easily judged. I'm not debating that. But Paige was in the moment, and let her feelings out. I loved the delivery. Not all promos should be like that, obviously, but I digress.


I don't necessarily disagree with you, I enjoyed the promo, I just didn't think it was super epic or anything.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Triple-B said:


> I don't necessarily disagree with you, I enjoyed the promo, I just didn't think it was super epic or anything.


Which is totally fine. I respect that.  I just don't understand the unnatural argument.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

I don't care about pipebombs it just makes the person look whiny and bitchy


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

Soul Cat said:


> Which is totally fine. I respect that.  I just don't understand the unnatural argument.


Maybe unnatural is the wrong word, it reminded me of an inexperienced actor/actress delivering lines, just delivering them, not much else if that makes sense, didn't seem to have a flow to it, to me at least.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

She killed it. Honestly I've always been surprised about how much heat she takes regarding her mic ability. I guess it's the accent.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Mutant God said:


> I don't care about pipebombs it just makes the person look whiny and bitchy


Which is exactly what you want from a heel.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*One week after breaking the record and Nikki is already an afterthought. Paige vs. Charlotte is best for business. Maybe a Triple Threat would be a good idea just so Nikki can take the fall and Paige and Charlotte can stay strong for each other.*


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

It was great!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Just re watched Paige's pipebomb and OMG this is just fucking amazing she owned everyone


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm kinda shocked that @Legit BOSS actually liked and has something to say positive about my girl Paige.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Great promo. Was very impressed. I'm interested to how heel Paige does but the Divas division finally has a storyline now. A lot of different directions they can go from now on.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Just got round to seeing this, felt slightly forced for my liking; however it's the best thing she has done all year, she definitely needed this heel turn as she has been awful for a while.

Hopefully better in ring performances to come; however I can't help but think we will have some dodgy headbutts to come & a lot of screaming of "This is my house".


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

I don't know why everyone thinks she's turned heel given the crowd reaction and the fact she didn't start a fight. The problem is the women have been booked so badly for so many years that a 'heel' move like this is going to get a huge pop. Paige is best as a give-no-fucks tweener, she's not a natural face but she's too popular to be a heel.

While I liked the pipebomb, it hasn't exactly solved the problems yet. The two matches were kinda meaningless again and while I'll appreciate that they clearly understand people are impatient for a real change, I'm saving my judgement until things actually change. Less talking, more doing please.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

I've been waiting for months and praying that Paige would drop a pipebomb.
My prayers have been answered.aige:drose


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

TheAverageMuta said:


> I don't know why everyone thinks she's turned heel given the crowd reaction and the fact she didn't start a fight. The problem is the women have been booked so badly for so many years that a 'heel' move like this is going to get a huge pop. Paige is best as a give-no-fucks tweener, she's not a natural face but she's too popular to be a heel.


True. Nevertheless her whole natural facial expressions and body language are very heelish. She can say the truth and still come across as naturally arrogant. Tweener would not be bad. 

Charlotte should be the full blown heel. She should embrace her father´s persona and become the dirtiest player in the game. Just agree with Paige. Come out next week and say: Congrats Paige you saw through my fake tears But guess what. It´s too late. I politicked my way to the title and I´m never giving it back. Woooooo You, Becky, and these stupid fans. Out comes Naitch gives her his robe and says: Now you are a true Flair. From there Charlotte does the full family routine. Countouts, DQs, interferences, everything to keep the title.

Now you got a heel in Charlotte, a tweener in Paige and a babyface in Becky, rather than this awkward group.


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

7/10 Promo
9/10 Tits
1/10 Crowd


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

Loved it!

A lot of truth in what she said, especially the part about Natalya :rofl:

aige: It's her house again!


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

I was just expecting a classic sneak attack from her heel turn so having the good ol' rant was a pleasant and unexpected surprise. Shame it wasn't done in a smarkier town, some of the burns didn't get nearly as good of a reaction as they should've. 

Plus WTF was with the Bella's babyface overness, I get that they're over and this crowd was full of TD fans that's fine, but they fully say on TD "we're bad guys, we love to get booed". I know sometimes their heelyness is pretty iffy but I'd say Nikki was dead on with her heel attitude at NoC but RAW's crowd was just full of litttle girls that couldn't fathom the idea of booing their idols even though it would be a good thing. That "we all know why their here" comment would've got one of the best reactions of the night if it was done for a smart crowd, what did this one do, a minor cheer.


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

NakanoLynch said:


> I was just expecting a classic sneak attack from her heel turn so having the good ol' rant was a pleasant and unexpected surprise. Shame it wasn't done in a smarkier town, some of the burns didn't get nearly as good of a reaction as they should've.
> 
> Plus WTF was with the Bella's babyface overness, I get that they're over and this crowd was full of TD fans that's fine, but they fully say on TD "we're bad guys, we love to get booed". I know sometimes their heelyness is pretty iffy but I'd say Nikki was dead on with her heel attitude at NoC but RAW's crowd was just full of litttle girls that couldn't fathom the idea of booing their idols even though it would be a good thing. That "we all know why their here" comment would've got one of the best reactions of the night if it was done for a smart crowd, what did this one do, a minor cheer.


I could just imagine if this was done in Chicago


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Pipebomb? Where?


----------



## Churnswarrior94 (Sep 14, 2015)

THIS WAS LIKE THE BEST THING THAT HAPPENED ON A LACKLUSTER MONDAY NIGHT RAW! All in all Paige cut the best promo of her entire career. I do agree that she should have slowed down a bit because it was constant digs at all the girls and it happened SO FAST. The funny thing I realized was one of the ONLY DIVAS she didn't call out was Emma. Now....If WWE were smart on planning, why not let Emma use her heel persona from NXT on the main roster and align her with Paige? They both claim THEY started the Divas Revolution....JUST SAYING. Probably won't happen sadly. 

Off this promo I want Paige vs Becky Lynch at Hell In A Cell and let Charlotte get some title defenses in BEFORE we finally get Paige vs Charlotte one on one. Make us REALLY hate Paige. Booked in the right way, I am almost SURE she can get heat. I'm a little nervous that she might still be cheered by fans. TIME WILL TELL THOUGH.


----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

Nice paige Pipebomb

But when she said "Team Bad were all flash" she should've targeted Naomi and Tamina,because Sasha made her tap out atleast 3x


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

PaigeLover said:


> I'm kinda shocked that @Legit BOSS actually liked and has something to say positive about my girl Paige.


As cynical and critical [USER]Legit BOSS[/USER] can be with Paige he has consistently called her for her good stuff too so it didn't surprise me that he praised this promo although being the thread starter did a little I was expecting it to be someone like [USER]islesfan13[/USER]


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

That dis on Natty tho. :lel

I had to pause at the part because I was dying.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

-Skullbone- said:


> I absolutely agree that it has to be about the crowd now getting behind the new faces. It's imperative that Charlotte and (especially) Becky get strong counter material in the upcoming weeks. Ultimately though, it has to be about the crowd wanting these two to go over Paige. They are the babyfaces after all, and Paige is the heel.
> 
> Actually I have to backtread a bit on what I said before that this was a pretty good_ heel_ performance. It definitely was heel-ish (without being full throttle), and it should follow on from there, but there is no guarantee that she will be a bad guy.
> 
> ...


All very fair points well made, I agree. What I mean by not having her lose though, is she should not lose in 2 months time; now that she's turned, this should not be a one and done feud which ends in 2 PPV's time. I legitimately think Paige should win the title, or at the very least, force Charlotte to change dramatically to retain her title; beat her a lot, force her to adapt. In essence, there has to be a degree of success to the turn; Paige has to take a substantial lead in the feud, maybe even win it and move on to someone else, only to lose the next time they go to war with a stronger, better Charlotte.

I understand that you need to promote the new NXT girls, but to have a healthy division, I think you need a minimum of 4 at the top, and right now Paige has to be the 4th with the NXT 3. That's not to say always in the title scene, but always looking like they could enter it at a moments notice without it being forced, or a blatant feud of the month deal. Have them doing other things with others not in the title scene, or even at worst, have them just generally look strong on the B-Shows. That's what they do in NXT; 4 top girls, and when one isn't in a title feud, they are still doing something, still looking strong. They are kinda doing that with Sasha now; she's not in the title feud, but they are generally just having her look strong. They gotta do that with all the NXT girls and Paige. But I think right now, with Paige losing so much to Sasha, and now turning, she has to win to keep that place in the top 4. She loses, and it just sends a message that she can't keep up with any of the NXT girls, and the heel turn was a pathetic strop. That and if it's just a simple 2 ppv or so feud, well then the issues with Charlotte and Becky would not be addressed.

Also as for her being a heel, I would say less the dastardly, chickenshit heel sneaking wins, and more the hyper aggressive, total disregard for her opponents well being heel. But that's just me. In actual fact, I think they could easily make this a tweener thing; Paige is currently the voice of the people in terms of the revolution, even if she's rude about it. Well run with that if it was me; make her fight for the right reasons, but using completely the wrong means to do that.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Paige made me a huge fan last night. I just loved her ripping into Charlotte. I can't stand Daddy's little girl. 

I hope Paige's heel/tweener turn doesn't mean that Sasha is now forced to be a face. I'd love to see two alpha females go at it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Foley got his wish :drose *

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/646332305527717888


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Was ok, but as much as she tries she'll never be even half of the star AJ was.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Foley got his wish :drose *
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/646332305527717888


Paige is getting a lot of love and attention for this. She was trending all night on Twitter. This is getting more buzz than the "Diva's Revolution". I hope the WWE doesn't let this moment go to waste too quickly.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

kariverson said:


> Was ok, but as much as she tries she'll never be even half of the star AJ was.


*She already is half the star AJ is. She's got half the Twitter followers, sells the most merch, and sells out all of her signings.

Mods please get @islesfan13 off of my account.*


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

yeah it was great....

although i sort of wish Paige came out and attacked Natalya after her match. SHe could have made it seem like her speech made her change her mind, but then as they walk out she decks her. Paige is a 100% heel, I'm glad this finally happened.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Mods please get @islesfan13 off of my account.*


:HA


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> As cynical and critical [USER]Legit BOSS[/USER] can be with Paige *he has consistently called her for her good stuff too*


Never seen it


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

Paige's promo was the best part of last nights raw lol too bad the crowd was dead.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

FINALLY!

Some substance to this "Diva's Revolution" 

It was a bit rushed but that was one of the best Diva segments in a long, long time, the whole lot with the Charlotte celebration, Paige's acid tongued blasting of everyone and Nikki Bella verbally adding insult to injury to Charlotte.

The less said about Brie Bella's "wrestling" the better after that.


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

This promo has got a heck of a lot of attention, more so then the revolution itself. This makes me really excited and I'm thrilled that Paige is heel now, you can tell it comes to her so much more naturally. Plus props to Legit BOSS for being objective and even as a non-Paige fan still wiling to admit how successful this was. Rumor has it we're getting Charlotte v Paige v Nikki @ HIAC and if Paige wins, she'll go on to feud with Sasha and come TLC they'll be in Boston where Sasha can be majorly over, that's a progression I can really get behind.


----------



## Five 0 (Jun 28, 2015)

Wow....just wow....


NOW THIS IS THE KIND OF PAIGE I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR!!!! IT'S ABOUT DAMN TIME!!!!

That said, the promo was good, she just needs more time to let the audience react and then soak up the reaction before speaking again.

If she's just saying the truth, it should not feel so rushed, it makes it more impact full when you speak calm and firm, but other than that, great promo from Paige honestly.

AJ would be proud...:3


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Now that Paige is n her own she should recruit Nia Jax from NXT as her bodyguard.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

The most likable Paige has been in months. At least shes owning her inner bitch now. Im glad she went the promo route instead of just an angry jealous attack on Charlotte. She didnt come off petty this way and her speech was cruelly accurate. Hope this starts a main roster trend of divas with more substance in their promos. I know people who couldn't give a shit before this and is now actually interested in the follow up. The hardest part is following up something great, so lets see what happens next.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I liked how she went back from the other way and not the gorilla position like CM Punk. I dont know if it was a nod to the Las Vegas Pipebomb segment but it sure reminded me of that.

Overall, I think it was a good promo. It felt like she was way too excited to get everything off her chest as fast as she could.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Only part I didn't like was her comments on Becky. 

Becky's awesome.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The promo was good. But I would have preferred she went the route of saying now that the title is off Nikki that their alliance is over. I don't think they needed to do a worked shoot. The shot at Nattie was funny though. 

I'd say Nikki "it begins now" promo was better because she didn't need to blur lines.

But both women gave great promos.


----------



## Zigglar (Jun 26, 2014)

LOL... "pipebomb" unk3

- jab at charlotte (yeah her ad is RIC FUCKIN FLAIR)
- jab at becky (who the hell cares)
- bellas sex rant (weve heard this one before paige)
- total divas rant
- THIS IS MY HOOSE

wash, rinse, repeat.... break internet

:facepalm


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

For someone not from the UK it might seem that Paige was "speaking too fast" but British tend to do this; talk fast when they go on a rant whether happy, sad, angry agitated etc. etc. 

Hell in general British people talk faster than Americans, on more on one occasion I've had American Friends on XBL ask me to slow down lol. So people saying she was speaking too fast seems kinda dumb, the promo was great and on par if not better than AJ's


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Zigglar said:


> LOL... "pipebomb" unk3
> 
> - jab at charlotte (yeah her ad is RIC FUCKIN FLAIR)
> - jab at becky (who the hell cares)
> ...


You sad little man. 


AJ did something similar some time ago but 2 weeks later she was just another diva once again

Lets hope they fucking go with it this time.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Just caught it now, it did seem rushed, and with Flair there and Nikki coming out, it seemed like a bit too much in a short 14 minute segment. but I feel like people are hating overall. 

there was plenty of crowd reaction (considering it was a Divas segment), and there was a build, if you been paying attention Paige never looked happy when Charlotte was succeeding, and all Paige been doing was losing matches. Nikki did well too. 

Job well done, didn't see raw, but caught about 15 mins total throughout the night, this has to have been the highlight.

i mean it all makes sense to me, tho it would have been nice for Sasha or Naomi to do a promo like this, Team BAD is nowhere in this revolution anymore, Nattie has a bigger role at this point. And Naomi could have brought up race, the fact that she's been there much longer than Charlotte and hasn't gotten belt, Sasha could have mentioned how she carried Becky and Chalrotte to their success. Team BAd needs to get in or break up


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Just seen that Natalya segment after the promo...'So you DO still work here?':clap Paige is at her best when being a cruel, sarcastic bitch like character.

Good to see how much attention it's getting, and rightly so. It's probably the most interesting the division has been since Paige turned heel last year tbh and we all thought we were getting an incredible AJ/Paige program. I have hope that this may go better, they have a wider variety of talent to work with now. Still can't believe they gave Paige the chance to do that after having her overlooked and losing since the revolution, although maybe it was all done on purpose. 

The face/heel ratio is a little lopsided now. Perhaps they bring Nattie back in more regularly to have her be an additional face. I actually wouldn't be shocked to see Sasha turn now though although there is some concern that Paige will now get cheered more due to this persona.

I kind of don't want them to do Charlotte/Paige right now. Id rather they give Charlotte some defenses before setting up that feud because right now I'd just assume Charlotte was retaining. They also need to give it chance for Paige to do things to get proper heat and for Charlotte to come across as...slightly likable because right now with these promos and segments, she actually comes across as unlikable to me. I'd potentially go in a Paige/Becky direction initially and build upon the history they have together. I wouldn't be shocked to see Becky try to build bridges and still try to be friends initially.


----------



## C.M Spunk (Jan 26, 2014)

DAT scripted promo.

It was lame.

It doesn't help that Paige is rubbish on the mic/has no charisma at all.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> For someone not from the UK it might seem that Paige was "speaking too fast" but British tend to do this; talk fast when they go on a rant whether happy, sad, angry agitated etc. etc.
> 
> Hell in general British people talk faster than Americans, on more on one occasion I've had American Friends on XBL ask me to slow down lol. So people saying she was speaking too fast seems kinda dumb, the promo was great and on par if not better than AJ's


Yeah, I thought this too.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Her delivery was fine. When you have a bone to pick with somebody and you're full of anger then you're not gonna hold it back. I'm not a huge fan of shoot promos as such but I'm glad we're getting a change.

I guess listening to Stephanie McMahon and her shitcunt school teacher microphone work has set a worrying standard of how a Diva should talk.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It was okay. Nothing special. 

I liked her delivery though. Well other than being unable to pronounce the "T" in Nattie. Why can she pronounce the "T" in "Title" but when she says Nattie there is no "T" sound at all? Na'eee. What the fuck is up with that?*


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

AryaDark said:


> *It was okay. Nothing special.
> 
> I liked her delivery though. Well other than being unable to pronounce the "T" in Nattie. Why can she pronounce the "T" in "Title" but when she says Nattie there is no "T" sound at all? Na'eee. What the fuck is up with that?*


You've never heard Southern English people speak have you? We're classless vagabonds when it comes to pronouncing T's.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Honey Bucket said:


> You've never heard Southern English people speak have you? We're classless vagabonds when it comes to pronouncing T's.


So, how do you pronounce your location according to your profile, then?


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

AryaDark said:


> *It was okay. Nothing special.
> 
> I liked her delivery though. Well other than being unable to pronounce the "T" in Nattie. Why can she pronounce the "T" in "Title" but when she says Nattie there is no "T" sound at all? Na'eee. What the fuck is up with that?*


Paige is a chav. That's how chavs speak in Britain.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> So, how do you pronounce your location according to your profile, then?


Ti's

I can't believe I just had to write ("wri'e") that down! Feels so weird.


----------



## rritf (Jan 15, 2015)

*Paige could have had a moment for her career but she blew it...*

It was obvious Paige was gonna be the one to go heel.

Honestly, I did not expect it to be a worked shoot just something like causing Charlotte the title and thats it.

But she really should have gone further with the worked shoot. She should have mentioned names, Cena and Bryan, and it would have been realistic.

She should have gone even further with the Flair thing saying "My family has been in the business for years but since they never kissed Vince's ass, my family never got here" That would have been legit and that would have been something for the ages.

It felt weak. Sorry.


----------



## TheMightyQuinn (Sep 21, 2015)

It felt forced and unnatural but the delivery was decent.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: Paige could have had a moment for her career but she blew it...*

This ain't the AE era.


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: Paige could have had a moment for her career but she blew it...*

Sorry that she didn't do that but it was good for what it was worth in a way.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Honey Bucket said:


> Ti's
> 
> I can't believe I just had to write ("wri'e") that down! Feels so weird.


So, when someone cums on a girls tits, it's "jizz on the ti's."

Awesome.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Paige could have had a moment for her career but she blew it...*

Breh, it wasn't an actual shoot. These things are still scripted, you know?


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige could have had a moment for her career but she blew it...*

Paige changes sides like some of us change socks. 3 times a year..


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Paige could have had a moment for her career but she blew it...*

theres a 34 page thread on this already


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> So, when someone cums on a girls tits, it's "jizz on the ti's."
> 
> Awesome.


Well I've never heard anybody say 'jizz on the tits', more like 'crack one off on her jugs' or something like that.

:dlo

ANYWAY...Paige and her promo...


----------



## rritf (Jan 15, 2015)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> This ain't the AE era.


Punk and AJ didnt do it in the AE era. And look, Paige is being looked passed. If they are going to bury you, at least drop it all and say, well, they were gonna bury me anyways so there isnt much more punishment you can do.



UntilDawn said:


> Sorry that she didn't do that but it was good for what it was worth in a way.


It was alright in the sense that a physical attack was expected instead of a verbal.



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Breh, it wasn't an actual shoot. These things are still scripted, you know?


I said, worked shoot, you stupid motherfucker. My second line said worked shoot lol...Honestly, people dont read here. They just post with what they agree and disagree and period. They want decent storylines in sports entertainment and cant even read context online lol...


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

Unoriginal. Old. Boring. As soon as people start to realise she's shit she does the smark equivalent of an orgasm and cuts a pipebomb.

Yeah, the guys in the back clearly hate her, they hate her so much that they gave her the belt on her debut, made her a judge on tough enough and put her on a podcast only Heyman, Vince, E&C and HHH have been on.

Paige is everything that's wrong with divas. Pretty but shit in the ring. But I guess she gets the pass because she looks emo and Nikki doesn't.


----------



## regalsnake (Oct 23, 2009)

PunkShoot said:


> Can't disagree more, AJ Lee's pipebomb was much more impactful, while Paige's seemed a bit force and scripted, mostly because of how fast she talked, did not seem natural at all.
> 
> Sorry


Errrr.....because talking fast when you are angry isn't natural at all?

You have grown-up on spoon-fed american television my friend...(to quote Ryback) 'Wake Up!'


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Paige slayed those bitches


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

Better from the typical divas segment. Respect Paige, and you can tell that she's actually a fan of wrestling, judging by the fact she next exactly how to play into the crowd by saying the smarky things that she did.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

Honey Bucket said:


> You've never heard Southern English people speak have you? We're classless vagabonds when it comes to pronouncing T's.


It was always ironic how your country created the language yet speak it more poorly than anywhere on earth lol.

Its all love though. Guess you guys had the most amount of time to just say "fk it."


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

They need to give Paige a homeless woman gimmick to go with the "THIS IS MY HOUSE!" shrieking.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

I think this shoot (NOT a pipebomb) was 'OK' but because Paige has been so horrible the last couple years it seem to be the equivalent of putting lipstick on a pig.

She repeated the same sh*t AJ said but with a LOT less impact and much more PG. She had a few immature cracks at Natty and then in passing glazed over Team BAD.

It wasn't great. It was good. Adequate but you guys seem to be the equivalent of the "This is Awe-some" chant from 2014/ early 2015. 

Paige is coming off of how many straight losses? She's literally lost more matches than anyone else in the Revolution. She's the LEAST credible Diva in its tenure and is already known as the girl who was HANDED the Divas belt because she was friends with AJ. She just doesn't carry the clout it takes to make the proper impact.

At the end of the day I guess this is the best we will get so it is what it is.

:larry


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I wouldn't call it a pipebomb. But it was a nice promo regardless. I think she needed this as her character was losing momentum especially with all the jobbing she had to do once this revolution started.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

I heard better delivery in a 5th grade school play.


Content was good no doubt but it's amazing how people lose their minds over a scripted shoot, even if it's delivered in the most cringeworthy way.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

The promo fell flat because they were in Laredo Fucking Texas who only came to see the people on the TV box and probably don't even get the internet. So none of the insider stuff got over. Do they even know what the word "relevant" means down there?

Had it been Chicago, Toronto, NYC or Philly they would have been popping. Or at least someplace with indoor plumbing like Atlanta or Las Vegas.


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

Nikki literally came out after Paige and cut a better promo and she wasn't even given the chance to break kayfabe and go all out like Paige did. I hate her so much.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

LOL.....


----------



## FearlessNikki (Aug 27, 2014)

Now we know that it doesn't actually take any talent to cut a "pipebomb". You just have to say cool things. David Otunga should come out next week and cut a promo about how John Cena is a cancer to wrestling, Vince needs to die, and Cesaro should be world champion. that would easily go down in the top 1 promos of all time.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

I liked it. I still hate her accent and pronunciation of certain words but I thought the delivery and content was done really well. Probably the best promo Paige has done. 

I don't really get how people are saying Paige sounded like she was reading from a script though. She was frustrated, she was venting, it felt real instead of someone cutting a promo. 
I don't even like Paige but I have no problem saying I enjoyed the promo. :shrug


----------



## cazwell (Feb 19, 2014)

Meh it would of been a lot better if it wasn't expected - and more brutal with an attack rather than just words but it'll spice the division up for a little longer.


----------



## Zigglar (Jun 26, 2014)

El_Absoluto said:


> You sad little man.
> 
> 
> AJ did something similar some time ago but 2 weeks later she was just another diva once again
> ...



whoops.... guess this is your HOOSE...

i meant, FUCK YES
- hotter than trish and mickie combined
- more talented than lita could DREAM
- fucking butterfly belt, i HATE butterflies
- i LOVE belts from hot topic, i LOVE hot topic
- bellas, vince, and cena are royally fucking womens wrestling around the world :frustrate
- something something minecraft
- hollywood undead is the greatest band ever
- SKYRIM!!!!!
- MY LIFE FOR KEVIN STEEN, owens is his slave name


there, i believe that covers it.... plz accept my restructured post plz


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

That 24% for Steph though :ha


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

Agree with that poll, if you think back it was Paige's matches with Emma from 2013 onwards is what started the "Revolution" so to speak with the women having better matches.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

It was good, stop shitting on everything folks.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Paige's promo was awesome. It's the start of an actual storyline and finally one of the teams is falling apart.

Just managed to see Nikki's promo (which was hard to find, actually). Overall it was a good night for the women. Lots of mic work, segments, and 2 matches. Nattie is finally thrown into the mix. She looked very heel-ish, though, so I'm interested where they're going to use her. And if Nikki and Charlotte can keep selling it and creative does something with them plus Paige, then I'm actually pretty interested in their rematch now. But a Charlotte vs Paige feud is going to be pretty sick. I can't wait.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

JR commented about Paige's promo on his blog, 



> Loved Paige's interview as it did not feel like it was recited from memory and from the pen of some writer who was channeling Paige with what he or she 'thought' Paige would say in the situation that she was in. Good stuff...organic and real. Show stealer.


aige


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

Can't believe she said that to Becky. I'm actually hurt. 

Heel turn, though. :mark:


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

I didn't like Charlotte winning the title and i feel like she didn't deserve to win it, but it was her celebration, it was one of the biggest moments of her career, and Paige totally ruined it. She always wants the spotlight on herself and doesn't care if she has to betray her friends in the process. What a selfish bitch, i hate her even more now. I hope she doesn't get any title shot in a long time.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Trublez said:


> Paige is a chav. That's how chavs speak in Britain.


A chav :lol I don't see her wearing a Lonsdale tracksuit.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Reptilian said:


> I didn't like Charlotte winning the title and i feel like she didn't deserve to win it, but it was her celebration, it was one of the biggest moments of her career, and Paige totally ruined it. She always wants the spotlight on herself and doesn't care if she has to betray her friends in the process. What a selfish bitch, i hate her even more now. I hope she doesn't get any title shot in a long time.


So do you live in Kayfabe for a gimmick? Because if you do well done this is really good.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Alright_Mate said:


> A chav :lol I don't see her wearing a Lonsdale tracksuit.


Yeah, but you have to use the Jeremy Kyle test and if I'm being honest, I can totally imagine her being on that show. You'd be lying if you said you couldn't. I mean, she doesn't exactly strike me as the classy type. :lol


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

i like that now that she's a heel she has her tits pushed up more. i think that's what we really need to focus on. bitchy faces and more titty looks good on her.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

tommo010 said:


> JR commented about Paige's promo on his blog,
> 
> 
> 
> aige


He's 100% right as well.

All these criticisms about the promo being 'forced and unnatural' are baseless and nonsensical. Some people in this thread really don't have a goddamn clue.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

FearlessNikki said:


> Now we know that it doesn't actually take any talent to cut a "pipebomb". You just have to say cool things. David Otunga should come out next week and cut a promo about how John Cena is a cancer to wrestling, Vince needs to die, and Cesaro should be world champion. that would easily go down in the top 1 promos of all time.




The promo was good. Felt natural, etc. Like she was ranting in an emotional state. 

Folks gotta chill out. Hopefully something comes of this.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Honey Bucket said:


> He's 100% right as well.
> 
> All these criticisms about the promo being 'forced and unnatural' are baseless and nonsensical. Some people in this thread really don't have a goddamn clue.


I don't know what you're talking about, Honey Bucket. It sounded so scripted. It was so fast and natural sounding. That means it was actually unnatural. She should have spoke slowly and waited for crowd reactions. Would have totally sounded less rehearsed that way.


----------



## Doloph (Apr 3, 2007)

Sounded like a teenage girl whining about somthing.. idk.. but the content of it was really good.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh, it was great. I like how they've been building to this for a few weeks too. When Team PCB were together, Becky would be all huggy and smiley while Paige would manage a half-smile. I have to admit, I wasn't 100% sure whether Paige was being heelish or if her character was just meant to be more aloof, but I like that my first suspicion was right.

If you watch Total Divas or Tough Enough, you know that the promo captured the essence of Paige. Ranting, raving, angry, chip on her shoulder- it's how she comes across every time she's not on the flagship. Whether she's that good at working the cameras or that's part of who she really is, it makes for a compelling heel in the women's division and a hell of a kickstarter promo. Broke apart a faction, called the Divas Revolution on its bullshit and started a feud with potential in Charlotte. I'd happily see this thing last until the Rumble- before we go into the Sasha push for Mania season.

But as far as Paige goes, she wants to be careful, she's going to start having the "Trish Stratus" effect on me, where no matter how good she works as a heel, I can't bring myself to boo her because of her tremendous rack.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Honey Bucket said:


> He's 100% right as well.
> 
> All these criticisms about the promo being 'forced and unnatural' are baseless and nonsensical. Some people in this thread really don't have a goddamn clue.


She felt a little bit unnatural, talking too fast and without pauses. 
But i think it was decent from a diva.

I mean, what do you expect? A Cm Punk level of delivery?


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Rookie of the Year said:


> But as far as Paige goes, she wants to be careful, she's going to start having the "Trish Stratus" effect on me, where no matter how good she works as a heel, I can't bring myself to boo her because of her tremendous rack.




Jesus Christ that face though :ugh2 you could probably see better looking people in Walmart.

And don't let that push up bra fool you. :fuckedup


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Jesus Christ that face though :ugh2 you could probably see better looking people in Walmart.
> 
> And don't let that push up bra fool you. :fuckedup


you must be talking about someone else than the person in that picture.


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

It was good. I liked the emotion she showed and it did come off a little fast but with that crowd it wouldn't have even matter anyway. The biggest problem was the crowd didn't react like they should have, but then what else is new. They did right in the beginning but then died a death midway through and then at least they gave a semblance of applause after she dropped the mic. That way it wasn't a complete waste. I'm really starting to wonder why fans even go to the shows anymore. It's like going to a music concert and the crowd just stands and stares. It really affects the moment when the crowd is so dead. Hopefully they do the smart thing with Paige with the booking because if they want her to go heel, having her do a work shoot promo sure as hell wasn't the smart move to go.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Jingoro said:


> you must be talking about someone else than the person in that picture.


...
Are you blind?


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

the only part i didn't like was she had nothing to say about team bad other than "they are all flash" when there is plenty to say about tamina and even naomi. she could have at least called those two losers which is true and puts over sasha who's the only good one in the group.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

I just have one thing to say about her promo..


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> ...
> Are you blind?


 to sit there and pick apart someone based on a still picture of them while they were talking is pretty fun i guess. 

not to mention she looks better in that pic than 99% of the women on earth. sure she's ugly. happy now?


----------



## Down_Under_Thunder (Jul 2, 2014)

Now she can play her natural personality, an absolute bitch.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Jingoro said:


> to sit there and pick apart someone based on a still picture of them while they were talking is pretty fun i guess.
> 
> not to mention she looks better in that pic than 99% of the women on earth. sure she's ugly. happy now?


It's not just that picture it's always. 

And you must have some pretty ugly women where you live at if THAT picture looks better than all of them. I'd recommend moving, it'll blow your mind.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Jesus Christ that face though :ugh2 you could probably see better looking people in Walmart.
> 
> And don't let that push up bra fool you. :fuckedup


Ehh, she's mid-speech and backstage with bad lighting. She looked great in the segment in the ring.

I know push-up bras are evil black magic, but I still like the effect.

Everyone's got different tastes, I've always found Paige attractive.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Ehh, she's mid-speech and backstage with bad lighting. She looked great in the segment in the ring.
> 
> I know push-up bras are evil black magic, but I still like the effect.
> 
> Everyone's got different tastes, I've always found Paige attractive.


Just ignore him. He hates everything Paige does says and now he's coming for her looks even though more people find her attractive than the people he likely marks for


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

#allpaleeverything


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Charlotte can thank her drunk old man!


----------



## beastedot9 (Nov 3, 2012)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> ...
> Are you blind?


Are you?


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Jesus Christ that face though :ugh2 you could probably see better looking people in Walmart.
> 
> And don't let that push up bra fool you. :fuckedup


Look good to me


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Jesus Christ that face though :ugh2 you could probably see better looking people in Walmart.
> 
> And don't let that push up bra fool you. :fuckedup


I'm going to be having nightmares for years now.


----------



## TrollGod69420 (Sep 23, 2015)

Sorry but her accent had me hypnotized:x:smile2:


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

To me, it felt more natural than what Aj's was, but they were both great.

Some people are just going to whinge no matter what! :bayley

So some don't find Paige attractive. I do, and so do a fair few others. Certainly doesn't make us blind aige


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

AJ did it better!


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

I thought it was very good, though to be cynical I also thought it was a bit sudden and _not_ exactly forced/rushed, but should there have been more teasing about a turn in recent weeks? Like should we as an audience have been given hints of Paige's tensions and frustrations within the company/Team PCB?

And what was AJ's pipebomb again? Everyone's going on about it but I genuinely have no recollection. The one from The Slammy's, aye?


----------



## BLRNerd (Mar 19, 2015)

It's Yersel! said:


> I thought it was very good, though to be cynical I also thought it was a bit sudden and _not_ exactly forced/rushed, but should there have been more teasing about a turn in recent weeks? Like should we as an audience have been given hints of Paige's tensions and frustrations within the company/Team PCB?


Watch Night of Champions, Paige didn't look too pleased that Charlotte won the title and kinda distanced herself from Charlotte and Becky

Not every heel turn needs to be all up in your face


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rampaige said:


> *To me, it felt more natural than what Aj's was, but they were both great.*
> 
> Some people are just going to whinge no matter what! :bayley
> 
> So some don't find Paige attractive. I do, and so do a fair few others. Certainly doesn't make us blind aige


I think that had a lot to do with that this time you didn't have the Bellas and Eva Marie out there trying to scream over the top of it. And Hopefully there is a better follow-up to this "pipebomb" than just Paige getting beat by each person she ranted on randomly at Raw and SD, but then getting wins over them at PPVs, like they did to AJ.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

It's Yersel! said:


> I thought it was very good, though to be cynical I also thought it was a bit sudden and _not_ exactly forced/rushed, but should there have been more teasing about a turn in recent weeks? Like should we as an audience have been given hints of Paige's tensions and frustrations within the company/Team PCB?


The hints were there. The more interesting question would be whether Paige acted or that is just her natural persona. I strongly guess it´s just her. That is one of the big mistakes of WWE heavy scripting. Not even professional actors can play every role. They are mostly cast in what fits their ability, looks and personality. Paige is just not a pure babyface. If you make her try to be girly, happy and nice, she looks stupid.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Rookie of the Year said:


> But as far as Paige goes, she wants to be careful, she's going to start having the "Trish Stratus" effect on me, where no matter how good she works as a heel, I can't bring myself to boo her because of her tremendous rack.


No matter what whether she's Face or Heel I'll always be a fan of Paige. That tremendous rack has nothing to do with it! :ex:


----------



## KittyRawr (Sep 23, 2015)

Rampaige said:


> To me, it felt more natural than what Aj's was, but they were both great.
> 
> Some people are just going to whinge no matter what! :bayley
> 
> So some don't find Paige attractive. I do, and so do a fair few others. Certainly doesn't make us blind aige



I agree with this. People always whine especially in the youtube comments. oh lord. dont argue with any of those people lol. 

And paige is definitely attractive :grin2:


----------



## RyanRAW (Oct 21, 2012)

The best promo of her career but the bar has been set really low by her previous work. She spoke a bit too fast sometimes she does it and it sounds like she had marbles in her mouth again.Her catchphrase is still lame, and other than the Nattie thing everything else was either recycled like the shots at the Bellas, or didn't make much sense as a "pipebomb" it wasn't too exciting. I like that the turn was done subtlety but maybe it was a little too sudden. 

AJ's "pipebomb" if we are even going to call it that was a bit better if we ignore the Bellas yelling like banshees in the background. 



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *Like I had expected, Paige turned heel on Charlotte. Hell, to be honest, Paige didn't turn heel, she told the truth plain and simple. Charlotte got where she is because of her old man! :lol
> 
> I would disagree with her comment about Becky though. Overall, this was one of her best promos so far!*


It's not all that much different than Paige getting to where she is now because someone knew her wrestling family.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

I kind of wish Punk never did the pipe bomb like I wish Austin never started the what chant. Not because I don't like the original, but because it gets overused. It's now used as quick fix to try to get people over now. It's really lazy storytelling. They are trying to recreate the magic of Punk's but can't because he was LEAVING!


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

It's Yersel! said:


> I thought it was very good, though to be cynical I also thought it was a bit sudden and _not_ exactly forced/rushed, but should there have been more teasing about a turn in recent weeks? Like should we as an audience have been given hints of Paige's tensions and frustrations within the company/Team PCB?
> 
> And what was AJ's pipebomb again? Everyone's going on about it but I genuinely have no recollection. The one from The Slammy's, aye?


That's my main beef with it. It came off as too sudden, and there was very little build up or hinting towards it, even though we knew it was going to happen.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Caffore said:


> All very fair points well made, I agree. What I mean by not having her lose though, is she should not lose in 2 months time; now that she's turned, this should not be a one and done feud which ends in 2 PPV's time. I legitimately think Paige should win the title, or at the very least, force Charlotte to change dramatically to retain her title; beat her a lot, force her to adapt. In essence, there has to be a degree of success to the turn; Paige has to take a substantial lead in the feud, maybe even win it and move on to someone else, only to lose the next time they go to war with a stronger, better Charlotte.


For sure. To be a heel that's worth recognizing as a major player, Paige definitely has to win some battles. Maybe that's why Nattie's back in the picture? The SD spoilers have Paige once again belittling her so she could be the one taking the first fall.



> I understand that you need to promote the new NXT girls, but to have a healthy division, I think you need a minimum of 4 at the top, and right now Paige has to be the 4th with the NXT 3. That's not to say always in the title scene, but always looking like they could enter it at a moments notice without it being forced, or a blatant feud of the month deal. Have them doing other things with others not in the title scene, or even at worst, have them just generally look strong on the B-Shows. That's what they do in NXT; 4 top girls, and when one isn't in a title feud, they are still doing something, still looking strong. They are kinda doing that with Sasha now; she's not in the title feud, but they are generally just having her look strong. They gotta do that with all the NXT girls and Paige. But I think right now, with Paige losing so much to Sasha, and now turning, she has to win to keep that place in the top 4. She loses, and it just sends a message that she can't keep up with any of the NXT girls, and the heel turn was a pathetic strop. That and if it's just a simple 2 ppv or so feud, well then the issues with Charlotte and Becky would not be addressed.


I agree that the divas division will likely operate with a slightly larger ensemble of stars relative to their position than, say, the main event scene. 4 seems like a good number. I'm not sure if Paige will be a permanent player in that rotation, but one would think she'll be close to it for the rest of her WWE run. 

One thing worth taking into consideration is how Paige isn't the only main roster diva who's been taking the L's. Nikki, Brie, Fox, Naomi and Tamina have lost far more matches than they've won since the beginning of this 'revolution.' It's just an obvious drop off in 'form' with Paige because she had a great winning record before. 

And the Sasha matches weren't depicted as being hugely decisive victories or quick squashes either. There was always some slight shenanigans involved, and there were a couple of no contests as well. Paige was still made to look rather strong. 



> Also as for her being a heel, I would say less the dastardly, chickenshit heel sneaking wins, and more the hyper aggressive, total disregard for her opponents well being heel. But that's just me. In actual fact, I think they could easily make this a tweener thing; Paige is currently the voice of the people in terms of the revolution, even if she's rude about it. Well run with that if it was me; make her fight for the right reasons, but using completely the wrong means to do that.


I'm sticking with a cheating, bratty Paige because she's a good foil to get the babyface characters over. She's also good at it, but I slightly digress from my main contention. 

Most people have said it already: audiences are likely going to be cheering the bad things Paige does over Charlotte and Becky. You don't want that. The same thing will happen as a 'tweener' (which have tended to be terrible characters in the divas divison over the past couple of years). 

The objective really should be to make these two strong, resolute faces that ultimately overcome Paige so they get the fans behind them and, as discussed before, become part of that top billing in the division. After that's done, then I'd be behind the idea of Paige becoming a bit more of a likable arsehole again.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't understand the people saying she spoke too fast. Too me that made it seem more natural. I know when I have a lot to say and need to vent my mouth goes a mile a minute and that is what this was. Was it that people had trouble understanding her? Because that wasn't a problem for me.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

^^^People have their tastes. That's all there is to say really. 

The main point of promos is to sell something anyway.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

RyanRAW said:


> It's not all that much different than Paige getting to where she is now because Regal knew her wrestling family.


Regal had little to no influence on her recruitment, Drew McDonald was the one that got her foot in the door with a tryout and then that tryout was with Goldust and Jamie Noble.

On a side note I'm hoping heel Paige brings back the Black Cat Crawl









:banderas


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

Is it just me or is heel Paige hotter than cookie cutter face Paige


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

This is the same stupid company that has more logic errors and holes in their plots than swiss cheese and you people seriously complain about somebody allegedly speaking 5% too fast, which btw is perfectly normal for a rant in real life.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

RyanRAW said:


> It's not all that much different than Paige getting to where she is now because Regal knew her wrestling family.


*It is different. Paige's father is not a two time HOFer, a 16x WHC, and the idol of THE son in law*


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

I heard Seth Rollins' dad met Doink the Clown at a gas station bathroom once. No wonder why he's got the title.


----------



## RyanRAW (Oct 21, 2012)

Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *It is different. Paige's father is not a two time HOFer, a 16x WHC, and the idol of THE son in law*


Connections are connections. They are both talented and WWE is extremely high on both of them. 

If you think Paige would have accomplished anything she has accomplished without being apart of her own family you and anyone else who may think it are delusional. You have to be looked at to begin with to be signed. She would only likely just now be even considered as a prospect signee for WWE. The biggest difference is Paige would be doing this for peanuts in some indy fed if she didn't get her hook up.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

RyanRAW said:


> Connections are connections. They are both talented and WWE is extremely high on both of them.
> 
> If you think Paige would have accomplished anything she has accomplished without being apart of her own family you and anyone else who may think it are delusional. She would only likely just now be even considered as a prospect signee for WWE if ever. The biggest difference is Paige would be doing this for peanuts in some indy fed if she didn't have her own family ties.


Other members of her family haven't been signed to the WWE, despite trying out. You can credit her family for introducing her to the business and teaching her how to be a wrestler but I don't think that her British families business will have had much to do with her getting signed to be honest. At least not based just on that because in comparison to the WWE, they aren't more than a blip on the radar. 

I think that Paige has a naturally appealing look and way about her which is probably why they signed her. Her brother tried out on the same day and didn't get signed, so it's surely more than her family ties.


----------



## Zigglar (Jun 26, 2014)

RyanRAW said:


> The biggest difference is Paige would be doing this for peanuts in some indy fed if she didn't have her own family ties.



LOL, no she wouldnt.... paige would be one of those models that everyone finds hot but doesnt seem to have a name.... then after a couple SI photoshoots would fizzle out for the next gamer/neckbeard/tomboy looking chick


----------



## RyanRAW (Oct 21, 2012)

NJ88 said:


> Other members of her family haven't been signed to the WWE, despite trying out. You can credit her family for introducing her to the business and teaching her how to be a wrestler but I don't think that her British families business will have had much to do with her getting signed to be honest. At least not based just on that because in comparison to the WWE, they aren't more than a blip on the radar.
> 
> I think that Paige has a naturally appealing look and way about her which is probably why they signed her. Her brother tried out on the same day and didn't get signed, so it's surely more than her family ties.


My point wasn't that she was hired because of who she is related too. My point was if she didn't have her connection she wouldn't have been hired when she was hired without her own connection. You can't be hired if you aren't looked at to begin with anyway. Nothing against her just the nature of the beast.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

RyanRAW said:


> My point wasn't that she was hired because of who she is related too. My point was if she didn't have her connection she wouldn't have been hired when she was hired without her own connection. You can't be hired if you aren't looked at to begin with anyway. Nothing against her just the nature of the beast.


Ah no worries, I see what you mean. You aren't saying she was hired BECAUSE of her family ties, more than her connection with a wrestling company initially got her the try out. That's fair.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

RyanRAW said:


> Connections are connections. They are both talented and WWE is extremely high on both of them.
> 
> If you think Paige would have accomplished anything she has accomplished without being apart of her own family you and anyone else who may think it are delusional. You have to be looked at to begin with to be signed. She would only likely just now be even considered as a prospect signee for WWE. The biggest difference is Paige would be doing this for peanuts in some indy fed if she didn't get her hook up.



*Connections are connections but not all connections were created equal. Some are tighter than the others. WWE's connection with Flair will always take precedence over whatever connection Regal had with Paige's family. If you think the two are of same magnitude that you are delusional.

Sure, being a part of a wrestling family helped Paige. However, being a talented athlete AND an eyecandy did more favors to her than her wrestling heritage ever would. On the other hand, Charlotte who lacks in the looks department (but is a great athlete) would get pushed more because of who her daddy is coz there are many more women out there in the indies, other promotions, and WWE's own NXT who are just as talented and athletically gifted. *


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *Connections are connections but not all connections were created equal. Some are tighter than the others. WWE's connection with Flair will always take precedence over whatever connection Regal had with Paige's family. If you think the two are of same magnitude that you are delusional.
> 
> Sure, being a part of a wrestling family helped Paige. However, being a talented athlete AND an eyecandy did more favors to her than her wrestling heritage ever would. On the other hand, Charlotte who lacks in the looks department (but is a great athlete) would get pushed more because of who her daddy is coz there are many more women out there in the indies, other promotions, and WWE's own NXT who are just as talented and athletically gifted. *


Again focusing on the wrong guy, her family contacts in WWE where Drew McDonald as a scout who knew her father and actually said he wouldn't give her a tryout until he saw her perform and Fit Finley, Regal just knew her from meeting her family once.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

tommo010 said:


> Again focusing on the wrong guy, her family contacts in WWE where Drew McDonald as a scout who knew her father and actually said he wouldn't give her a tryout until he saw her perform and Fit Finley, Regal just knew her from meeting her family once.


*I know, but I wrote Regal because that's what the guy who I quoted had written

Also, her connection with Drew McDonald would never be as tight as the one that Flair has with The Nose*


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

-Skullbone- said:


> For sure. To be a heel that's worth recognizing as a major player, Paige definitely has to win some battles. Maybe that's why Nattie's back in the picture? The SD spoilers have Paige once again belittling her so she could be the one taking the first fall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe that is why Natties back in the picture, but lets be real, she's come in and lost instantly. A Paige win against her doesn't really achieve much, she should be beating her currently. Yeah Paige needs to win battles in this feud, I just don't think at the moment Natalya is a big enough battle. 

Yeah 4 is a good number, and maybe Paige shouldn't be a permanent role in the rotation, but none of the 4 should have that right; with the girls in the division and the girls coming through, it should not be the NXT 3 plus an extra one from now until they've left WWE. All we can talk about in terms of a 4 is who would you have right now, and right now it has to be the NXT 3 and Paige. Nikki's been at the top for literally a year or so now and people are now tired of her, and everyone else just isn't over enough and/or currently of a high enough standard. 

You are right, Paige has not been the only one taking loses, but out the one's you mentioned, Tamina, Brie, Alicia, and even Naomi where already taking loses and where established as enhancement talent. So that leaves Nikki and Paige, who are you're established stars losing. Nikki has lost significantly less than Paige since the diva's revolution, either by lack of competing, or by winning a few matches. Since the revolution started Paige has a 1-7 win/loss record, the last match she won was at the start of August. That is literally the worst in the division since the revolution started. And even if those matches were competitive, and you have some no contests, you don't come out of that without looking significantly weaker unless you have a successful heel turn. And I feel the only way to make that successful is a big win, either winning the belt or at least beating Charlotte enough that she has to change to keep the belt. If she loses to Charlotte straight away, even with beating someone like Nattie, I fear she become's enhancement talent then, when she should be on equal footing. She lost 6 times to Sasha, she loses to Charlotte, she obviously can't keep up. Also at this point, Charlotte winning does nothing major for her anyway; she's the champ, and if she wins straight away with no issue, then she's just beat the hasbeen former champ who recently kicked up a fuss. I think with how strong they've pushed the NXT girls, they need to re-establish how strong a main roster girl is, to make beating her a real achievement.

And I get what you are saying about bratty, cheating Paige to get the faces over, and usually I'd agree, but after the promo on Monday, I don't think that will work. It does make Charlotte and Becky 2 powerful, fair, heroes, but at the same time it validate's their current characters, which the fans aren't happy about. It says there is nothing with Charlotte being all about her dad, because she only lost by being swindled. It doesn't matter if Becky is being treated like an idiot, because she still can't lose proper. That won't really let the character grow out of this slump they are in, because why should they adapt, they'd win if it wasn't for cheating. It doesn't matter how strong you make them look with that, if the fans don't like that character, it's not going to work. All you'd do is make Paige look like a coward and maybe lose some of her current favor without transferring it to Charlotte or Becky. 

However if you have Paige full on dominate, you have a ready made means of changing their characters to something more agreeable with the crowd; they HAVE to change, so you just happen to change them into the faces they should be to get support. And then when they overcome Paige, they're not finally beating this sniveling little bitch, but they're overthrowing a giant, a monster. They're even stronger, resolute faces; people who went to their lowest point, and dug deep, came back stronger, and finally beat the terror of the division.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Caffore,* those are some well thought-out points for sure (Y) We'll just have to see what unfolds next (which was the whole point of this thing in the first place!) and see what path they go down. 

Also, can't help but notice a few digs at Paige's looks made a couple of pages (aha) back. Getting a little testy there guys in the face of some new fanfare? :costanza2


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

-Skullbone- said:


> *Caffore,* those are some well thought-out points for sure (Y) We'll just have to see what unfolds next (which was the whole point of this thing in the first place!) and see what path they go down.
> 
> *Also, can't help but notice a few digs at Paige's looks made a couple of pages (aha) back. Getting a little testy there guys in the face of some new fanfare? *:costanza2


You know that's par for the course around these parts :bryanlol


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Brollins said:


> I just have one thing to say about her promo..


the nature boy at his fucking best!


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Sweettre15 said:


> You know that's par for the course around these parts :bryanlol


Don't get me wrong, I have no probs with people thinking she's ugly or whatever. I always sense a tinge of desperation though when people who don't like someone go after the thing that has likely contributed the most to their success. That goes for everyone too, particularly most of the women.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

-Skullbone- said:


> *Caffore,* those are some well thought-out points for sure (Y) We'll just have to see what unfolds next (which was the whole point of this thing in the first place!) and see what path they go down.
> 
> Also, can't help but notice a few digs at Paige's looks made a couple of pages (aha) back. Getting a little testy there guys in the face of some new fanfare? :costanza2


Cheers mate. And yeah we'll have to see. All I'll say is the Smackdown segment does Charlotte and Becky no favours, and really does push Paige's new character more, but also could be viewed as slightly more heelish.


----------



## LETS GO FANDANGO (Apr 29, 2015)

Could we stop calling every hot promo a pipebomb please unk3


----------



## DonFata (May 1, 2015)

Late to the party, but I had to listen to this thing because people kept saying she was talking too fast and that. I'm a Finnish trying to listen the British accent and I had close to no problems. Also I think she kept enough pauses, because when you're ranting you're not supposed to keep queit for long. In my opinion that is.

But in all, pretty good promo I have to say. Maybe Paige becomes relevant once again.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Goat Face Killer said:


> Is it just me or is heel Paige hotter than cookie cutter face Paige


Yeah definitely!!!!!! Heel Paige is much more hotter! :ex:


----------



## Ultimo Warrior (Jan 27, 2015)

She's gotten better... definitely helps the Divas Revolution look more legit, but I would hardly call it a pipebomb.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Smackdown promo 

Paige is killing it right now aige


----------



## smarkkilla (Sep 24, 2015)

Perfect pipebomb much better than cm punks wife


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> Smackdown promo


Meh.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

tommo010 said:


> Smackdown promo
> 
> Paige is killing it right now aige


To be fair this one is pretty weak, RAW was def better. Crowd was dead on this one, and Paige overall had more energy on RAW :draper2


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

The Tempest said:


> To be fair this one is pretty weak, RAW was def better. Crowd was dead on this one, and Paige overall had more energy on RAW :draper2


Yeah Raw was better context but Paige carried herself better in this one she was arrogant, cocky and with subtle bitchiness I liked it for that.


----------



## New Day (Sep 20, 2015)

More like captain obvious than a pipebomb and looking at the 44 pages i bet there was a flame war between paige buttkissers and haters if people really find this a pipebomb then im afraid the quality of wwe is so low nowadays 
Bellas sleep with cena and bryan: was used in some promos already/cena and bryan did things that the vanilla midget paiges bf #100 cant even dream about, im sorry pumpkin
Charlotte being here because of her daddy: used like 10 times by different women heels, im sorry pumpkin
Becky not being relevant: captain obvious/most wwe fans know that/wwe knows it, im sorry pumpkin
Natalye being irrelevant: all divas are in the main roster including paige/captain obvious, im sorry pumpkin
And ended the promo with a "this is my house" /close thread
Those tits... if you want them to look bigger why not get big tits instead of using a push up bra?
Best part was the dead crowd and i laughed so bad when she trash talked about natalye and looked at the crowd and expected big reactions and got none

In other words this shit is far away from being a pipebomb it was maybe the best paige promo but im meh

Edit:

So i looked at the first pages to have a few lols but got sick after seeing "hurr durr best promo of the year" and "she said the truth"
I stopped reading at page 3 after seeing that weirdos islexxxxxxxsomething post i expected to see that thing in this thread and i guess i was not wrong to be a paige fan you need to have serious issues and there are a lot messed up people nowadays so no wonder people like paige become popular

Charlotte, Bayley, Sasha and Becky belong in wwe and improved a lot very fast but paige despite being famous and "experienced" looks out of place and is only eye candy


----------



## PhukJones (Sep 25, 2015)

paige looked so hot, I knew something was cuming..


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I will never say anything bad about Paige again.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

This. This is the Paige we've all been waiting for. This will be her actual heel run. I wasn't too fond of her heel run with AJ. Hopefully she won't be a bratty chicken shit again. I'm so in love...she plays a bitch so well...


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

In response to the new promo on Smackdown, it was definitely disappointing and a bit of a letdown. Things seemed so promising after Monday, when many fans and even well known WWE personalities agreed that Paige & Kane basically stole the show. Apparently the writers didn't like that in some of the feedback that Paige received, people still thought she was a Babyface for agreeing with the fans. So what do they do, even though she was CLEARLY a heel on Monday? They screw it up! 

She's still insulting while still basically telling the truth, but she is trying to apologize? A true Heel NEVER apologizes for anything! And then they add the slap to Nattie to make Paige a bigger bitch? Completely stupid and unnecessary. If anything, they should've had Paige briefly attack Nattie like a true Heel and have Charlotte & Becky pull her off, before Paige leaves the ring. Oh, and having Nattie somewhat break kayfabe by saying she and Paige are really good friends is also dumb. Unless you watch Total Divas, follow their social medias for when they talk, or remember their very brief failure vs the Bella Twins at Royal Rumble 2015 the audience doesn't know this and doesn't NEED to know this!

I can just see it now, that the writers are going to have a fresh Heel in Paige and immediately start ruining her by putting Nattie over during this mini-feud. Everybody knows damn well that for at least the last 10 months Nattie has been nowhere near Paige's level. Hell, Nattie even got pinned by El Torito! But, be that as it may, Nattie doesn't need Paige to put her over, because she has Brie, Alicia Fox, Naomi, and Tamina right now. And Paige needs to look dominate after that BS losing streak she had!

Paige is too badass as a heel to apologize for anything and doesn't need to "slap" anyone, because she can attack/kick their ass in the ring! WWE Creative needs to get their shit together before making Heel Paige just like Heel Naomi! Let Paige be the same funny Heel-esque character she usually is, but just have her wrestle the Babyfaces. Is that so hard to figure out? I just hope that they continue to work her into many PPVs so that her quality matches could at least save a possible character assassination here!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

A small Paige Vs nattie feud followed by a Paige Vs Becky feud could provide some very good matches while building up for a nice feud with charlotte. I would have charlotte end her feud with Nikki on hiac and then start up the Paige Vs char feud. Otherwise it just will be like the Paige vs Naomi feud again with Nikki just there. There's no reason to rush this feud, especially since the company now has other talent involved to help transition it.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

misterxbrightside said:


> This. This is the Paige we've all been waiting for. This will be her actual heel run. I wasn't too fond of her heel run with AJ. Hopefully she won't be a bratty chicken shit again. I'm so in love...she plays a bitch so well...


Yeah this will be a much more decent Heel run for her I think. Great start to it let's just hope WWE don't fuck it up.


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

While I liked what Paige was talking about in her promo, I couldn't help but think she sounded and looked drunk... Don't know if that's what she intended or they plan to do a Paige needs to go to rehab angle down the road, so they wanted to hint at it in this promo. Nice to see Paige coming to life on the mic. Whatever she has to do to get herself that loose to cut a promo is cool with me.




































"Hey, yo..........(falls on the floor)"


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

PimentoSlice said:


> While I liked what Paige was talking about in her promo, I couldn't help but think she sounded and looked drunk... Don't know if that's what she intended or they plan to do a Paige needs to go to rehab angle down the road, so they wanted to hint at it in this promo. Nice to to see Paige coming to life on the mic. Whatever she has to do to get herself that loose to cut a promo is cool with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nowords


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> Smackdown promo
> 
> Paige is killing it right now aige


*
Copyright claim :mj2
*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

PimentoSlice said:


> While I liked what Paige was talking about in her promo, I couldn't help but think she sounded and looked drunk... Don't know if that's what she intended or they plan to do a Paige needs to go to rehab angle down the road, so they wanted to hint at it in this promo. Nice to see Paige coming to life on the mic. Whatever she has to do to get herself that loose to cut a promo is cool with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Compliment turns into a backhanded compliment in 5..4..3..2..1!!!!


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

Paige is only being built up for Charlotte to squash.

I mean you guys do realize that this all ends with Sasha vs Charlotte right?

Don't get too excited. The division lacks a viable heel. Paige build the feud. Charlotte cashes in on it to be elevated. That's the end game.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Paige's pipebomb made everybody forget about her stint as judge in Tough Enough. 


The the end of Paige's rant, every male myself included wanted to plant a pipe in her. :westbrook2


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

PunkShoot said:


> Can't disagree more, AJ Lee's pipebomb was much more impactful, while Paige's seemed a bit force and scripted, mostly because of how fast she talked, did not seem natural at all.
> 
> Sorry


Neither was all that great imo, AJ had the better one but it seemed silly for her to complain when she was the top diva.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

They should make Becky's gimmick into being told by someone to shut up every time she tries to speak, that was hilarious.


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> Paige's pipebomb made everybody forget about her stint as judge in Tough Enough.



I disagree. Paige is still being the asshole she was on Tough Enough, but she's now an asshole with valid points. Fans want so badly for the Divas Division to get better, that when someone even mentions how crappy it is, we get are hopes up and praise the wrestler for saying what needed to be said. The way the fans turned on Paige was a true testament to how good of a heel she is because she was saying a lot of truthful things.

Speaking of good heels.......Aj delivered her pipebomb to the Total Divas(who arguably by default are heels) and she was cheered like a babyface, when in fact she was a heel at the time and should've been booed.. Even to some extent when Aj feuded with Kaitlyn the babyface, Aj would still get cheers when she was berating Kaitlyn, it was very odd to watch. So yeah, Paige should be hated because she's an effective heel. She's doing a good job bringing in her asshole persona from Tough Enough and now implementing it in story lines.








You gotta love that face.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

Paige calling Natalya the cat lady was funny.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

I don't like Paige personally but this heel turn was great. As others have said, she needed to slow down a bit, but it was awesome...and she spoke the truth. Hence the pipe bomb.

Good stuff. Charlotte got blown out. Sadly she could have gotten even more blown out but Paige decided to shift attention to Team BAD for no reason. She should have just said Team BAD...no one even cares. Kind of like how she buried Natty too.


----------



## Moondog Dave (Nov 9, 2007)

PunkShoot said:


> Can't disagree more, AJ Lee's pipebomb was much more impactful, while Paige's seemed a bit force and scripted, mostly because of how fast she talked, did not seem natural at all.
> 
> Sorry


You should be sorry, because it's the exact opposite of what you said, but that would be expected from a Punk/AJ fanboy which you clearly are.
AJ's "pipebomb" was so ridiculously staged and clearly based on just getting an IWC reaction that it came off as terribly forced and bad acting, Paige did hers as naturally as she could, still with some pandering but had a good balance of promo with a little bit of shoot/reality to make it work.


----------

